# Ssaannttoo's rising thing



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm sure you all have noticed by now. The forums have been overtaken by this powerful, lighthearted entity in the shape of a foxaroo that goes by the name of Santo.

As discussed by our furry scientists on this thread, many theories could explain the phenomenon. They alledge that he's a politician, that he's been plotting to overthrow the Queen of FAF herself and start a dictatorship, that he's secretly a cat in a fox suit, and an FBI agent.

Whatever the truth is, his post count is going ballistic. Keep an eye on our updated Top 10 ranking (available here, but shown in the post for practical purposes):

*1. ssaannttoo
2. *Niedlich the Wolf
*3. *TR273
*4. *Simo
*5. *Guifrog
*6. *Universe
*7. *Fallowfox
*8. *Yakamaru
*9.* Mr. Fox
*10. *Joni

*Last updated: *
May 23rd 2021

*Previous updates:*
April 1st
March 26th
March 17th
March 15th
March 10th
March 7th 2021

What are your thoughts on this? Should we attack him with all our spanking power, or surrender to his supernatural amounts of adorableness? Please discuss!

_This post is endorsed by_ _*TopHat Fund for Nature*. Please take your time to donate and help the homeless top-hatted foxes. Your money will be invested towards rebuilts and self-defense measures.

EDIT: _It's over, ssaannttoo has made it to the first spot. And for our beneficent campaign, we've reached the overwhelming amount of... 0 bucks!!!
Congratulations to everyone involved, and thank you for your kind support~


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

it has been done


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> _This post is endorsed by_ _*TopHat Fund for Nature*. Please take your time to donate and help the homeless top-hatted foxes._


Or at the very least stop blowing up my ding dong house!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh? And now the furs of the forums are talking about me. When I first zapped into existence I had no idea I would become so popular.

xD


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

“His only known weakness is being sprayed with water”


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “His only known weakness is being sprayed with water”


*Shrinks into a corner.*

Oh no. ;w; not again.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrinks into a corner.*
> 
> Oh no. ;w; not again.


<evil laugh as a living spray bottle>


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I'm sure you all have noticed by now. The forums have been overtaken by this powerful, lighthearted entity in the shape of a foxaroo that goes by the name of Santo.
> 
> As discussed by our furry scientists on this thread, many theories could explain the phenomenon. They alledge that he's a politician, that he's been plotting to overthrow the Queen of FAF herself and start a dictatorship, that he's secretly a cat in a fox suit, and an FBI agent.
> 
> ...


PRAISE BE THE FOX


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> PRAISE BE THE FOX


Come children, lets make a better world together.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

<insert his page ruleing attempts as an example of fourm aggression>


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Come children, lets make a better world together.


If you people stopped turning my house to rouble it would make MY world better....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

lenago said:


> If you people stopping turning my house to rouble it would make MY world better....


*Puts my paw on your face.*

Come together as one!


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Puts my paw on your face.*
> 
> Come together as one!


*looks at your paw*

You have some chocolate on your paw...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

lenago said:


> *looks at your paw*
> 
> You have some chocolate on your paw...


*Looks at it.*

*Licks it off.*

*Puts my paw back onto your face.*


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Looks at it.*
> 
> *Licks it off.*
> 
> *Puts my paw back onto your face.*


....its full of slobber now pal...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

lenago said:


> ....its full of slobber now pal...


Just stop talking ;w;


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just stop talking ;w;


“Never”


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just stop talking ;w;


Ok....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “Never”


*Uses other paw and puts it on your face.*



lenago said:


> Ok....


*Sighs.*

I can't get a moment around here. ;w;


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Uses other paw and puts it on your face.*
> 
> 
> *Sighs.*
> ...



your paw gets wet as i am in the water


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Uses other paw and puts it on your face.*
> 
> 
> *Sighs.*
> ...


Just saying, you had chocolate on your hand..


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> your paw gets wet as i am in the water


;w;

*Fights through the pain.*

*Talks super fast to get this over.*

_Okie dokie everybody listen up I am here to let you all know that I will be a kind benevolent robot FBI agent of not getting wet because I really like all of you guys and I appreciate __very__ single one of you guys and I just love you so I'm doing all of this just tho show __everybody__ how much I actually care but It is sorta hard to do because at __first__ like nobody notices me, but as I started writing more I got more friends and like yea, *BIG INHALE* OKIE DOKIE EVERYBODY THAT ALL I REALLY HAD TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR COMING. I love every single one of you guys. ;w;_


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ;w;
> 
> *Fights through the pain.*
> 
> ...



taps your arm and listens very closely to see if you sound like metal


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just stop talking ;w;


Hah, I can see through your tactics! If we stop talking, you get less posting competition,_* right*_?! >:3


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> PRAISE BE THE FOX





ssaannttoo said:


> Come children, lets make a better world together.



Nexf thread gets titled “@ssaannttoo’s army”


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> taps your arm and listens very closely to see if you sound like metal


*It's just fur.*

What was that?



Guifrog said:


> Hah, I can see through your tactics! If we stop talking, you get less posting competition,_* right*_?! >:3


*Big gasp.*

I'm offended!


----------



## Lenago (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Hah, I can see through your tactics! If we stop talking, you get less posting competition,_* right*_?! >:3


He wants the 1st prize marmalade all for himself....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

lenago said:


> He wants the 1st prize marmalade all for himself....


Yis. So yummy.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> _Okie dokie everybody listen up I am here to let you all know that I will be a kind benevolent robot FBI agent of not getting wet because I really like all of you guys and I appreciate __very__ single one of you guys and I just love you so I'm doing all of this just tho show __everybody__ how much I actually care but It is sorta hard to do because at __first__ like nobody notices me, but as I started writing more I got more friends and like yea, *BIG INHALE* OKIE DOKIE EVERYBODY THAT ALL I REALLY HAD TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR COMING. I love every single one of you guys. ;w;_


*gives big-super-blaster-giganto-hug, lifts you and spins around*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> *gives big-super-blaster-giganto-hug, lifts you and spins around*


*Hugs tightly while spinning.*

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Hmm.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2021)

At least I'm in the top 10.

And I'm pretty sure that *ssaannttoo* is actually Skittles, but that's just a hunch.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> At least I'm in the top 10.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that *ssaannttoo* is actually Skittles, but that's just a hunch.



do we have more evidence then just tea vs coffee?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> At least I'm in the top 10.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that *ssaannttoo* is actually Skittles, but that's just a hunch.





ben909 said:


> do we have more evidence then just tea vs coffee?


So little is known about our mysterious warrior, but we know one thing...







.. He is adorable.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2021)

Does fanaticism over last post wins count? He's rivaling levels that only Skittles could achieve.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Does fanaticism over last post wins count? He's rivaling levels that only Skittles could achieve.



maybe, although its not enough, that logic could still imply that multiple extra accounts are skittles


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

I think it's time.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> I think it's time.



“for what”


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> I think it's time.


As do I.

Lets tell them who we really are.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “for what”


For something boring, but achievable.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

S every post


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 103826S every post


*Patpats.*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 103826S every post


Wow indeed.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Nexf thread gets titled “@ssaannttoo’s army”


I'm doing my part!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2021)

Anyway I was in the top 3 once. I have fallen far from grace indeed.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm doing my part!


*Hugs you tightly.*

You get hugs now :3


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

I forgot to mention something:


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

I remember I was doing something like that but less actively.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

And he was probably like: woke up at 3 AM when forums was asleep, and then he does this.

I didn't pick 3 AM without a reason, that might've been "3 AM challenge", but not cringe.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> I remember I was doing something like that but less actively.


I used to be when I was like 11. There was a small modded Minecraft server I was on and I went mad in the forums.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I used to be when I was like 11. There was a small modded Minecraft server I was on and I went mad in the forums.


_Mad._
xd


----------



## TR273 (Mar 7, 2021)

I give @ssaannttoo my full support!

(Until they get near me, then I shall crush them like a bug! >:3)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Now I'm wondering if there will be a war for the 1st place in the forums by posts.

At least it's not lethal, unlike IRL wars.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyway I was in the top 3 once. I have fallen far from grace indeed.


Youwe still a vewwy gwaceful hambuwgew *hugs the burg, noms the burg* _nomnomnom_


Marrow Ink said:


> And he was probably like: woke up at 3 AM when forums was asleep, and then he does this.


Bleh, just you wait for the next update, I'll probably do it tomorrow or the day next, when he surpasses me with the roughly 860 needed posts
I'm very much looking forward to that, it's somehow entertaining to watch


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Youwe still a vewwy gwaceful hambuwgew *hugs the burg, noms the burg* _nomnomnom_
> 
> Bleh, just you wait for the next update, I'll probably do it tomorrow or the day next, when he surpasses me with the roughly 860 needed posts
> I'm very much looking forward to that, it's somehow entertaining to watch


It's amazing how active y'all are. According to FA it's only 8am at the server location atm, so I'm assuming the Western US. Most members seem to be from the US too. 

And yet you've been online throughout the morning.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Youwe still a vewwy gwaceful hambuwgew *hugs the burg, noms the burg* _nomnomnom_
> 
> Bleh, just you wait for the next update, I'll probably do it tomorrow or the day next, when he surpasses me with the roughly 860 needed posts
> I'm very much looking forward to that, it's somehow entertaining to watch


It might be not a war but a competition, a challenge, a _tournament_, or even *championship*.

Yeah, Internet is an interesting place you can tell. That's why everyone pays for it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It's amazing how active y'all are. According to FA it's only 8am at the server location atm, so I'm assuming the Western US. _Most members seem to be from the US too._
> 
> And yet you've been online throughout the morning.


True.
Just like most of the furs are from US, and our fandom is originated in US.
_And that's one of the reasons I want to live in US._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Mar 7, 2021)

If he's benevolent, let him go

If he chooses EEEEVIIILLLLL!!! I'll eat him.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It's amazing how active y'all are. According to FA it's only 8am at the server location atm, so I'm assuming the Western US. Most members seem to be from the US too.
> 
> And yet you've been online throughout the morning.


I tend to be more active on Sundays. Half the ones on the top 10 live outside the US, including me (Brazilian time UTC-3). It's 1:24 PM here right now
I used to spam Last Post Wins wildly back then


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> True.
> Just like most of the furs are from US, and our fandom is originated in US.
> _And that's one of the reasons I want to live in US._


From what I've seen from statistics Germany looks like a good option too. 

Which reminds me, I should carry on learning German. I kinda lost the motivation during 2020.

I keep having that issue with languages so I want to actually try this time around. My Stepmum's quintilingual (Georgian, Russian, English, French and Peninsular Spanish. She's working on Manx at the moment too) and I'm lowkey jealous.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

I might be the most active by the time being online, I just have FAF tab open when Chrome is open, and Chrome is open while my PC is running, and my PC is running every day... Well, you get it, I hope.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 7, 2021)

My nemesis.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> From what I've seen from statistics Germany looks like a good option too.
> 
> Which reminds me, I should carry on learning German. I kinda lost the motivation during 2020.
> 
> I keep having that issue with languages so I want to actually try this time around. My Stepmum's quintilingual (Georgian, Russian, English, French and Peninsular Spanish. She's working on Manx at the moment too) and I'm lowkey jealous.


Oh nice.
I don't really want to live in Europe, but yeah it's still a better place than mine.
Languages I know (in order): Ukrainian, Russian, English.
But that's in order of when I learned those.
I mostly use English and Russian. English on the Internet of course.
Ukrainian is like a bonus, secondary, DLC or anything that is similar to "additional".


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 7, 2021)

SPANK SANTO NOW


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Spank.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> From what I've seen from statistics Germany looks like a good option too.
> 
> Which reminds me, I should carry on learning German. I kinda lost the motivation during 2020.
> 
> I keep having that issue with languages so I want to actually try this time around. My Stepmum's quintilingual (Georgian, Russian, English, French and Peninsular Spanish. She's working on Manx at the moment too) and I'm lowkey jealous.


Germany has the highest furry density in the world.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

For real? Unbelievable.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm glad to have Ssaannttoo here. He's been so nice to people, and always in a good mood.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm glad to have Ssaannttoo here. He's been so nice to people, and always in a good mood.


Agreed.
And hey... You're nice too. I don't know much about you but now I know you're nice.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> What are your thoughts on this? Should we attack him with all our spanking power, or surrender to his supernatural amounts of adorableness? Please discuss!



Hmmm, is such adorableness a power that we can even have a hope to fight against? We may have to surrender...<_rolls over and exposes his soft belly with a smile>_


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 7, 2021)

@ssaannttoo is my baby daddy


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> @ssaannttoo is my baby daddy


He's my new god


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Lmaooo.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 7, 2021)

He's my hheerroo


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

He's my good friend.


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 7, 2021)

@ssaannttoo is my nemesis in crab fishing


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2021)

He's overtaken me. >:

Me is sad now.


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 7, 2021)

@ssaannttoo slept with my wife


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> He's overtaken me. >:
> 
> Me is sad now.


Have a hug from me.
*gently hugs*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

When the @ssaannttoo


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

>_>


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> @ssaannttoo slept with my wife


THE S C A N D A L


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi how are you?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hi how are you?


Kinda fine, you?


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> THE S C A N D A L


THE G A L L


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> Kinda fine, you?


I’m great


----------



## TR273 (Mar 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> @ssaannttoo slept with my wife


The fiend!!!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> SPANK SANTO NOW


How many times have you spanked him?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> I’m great


I'm glad.


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> I'm glad.


*hugs*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> *hugs*


*hugs back*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> *hugs*


*Hugs the dragon, but spanks @ssaannttoo .*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Hugs the dragon, but spanks @ssaannttoo .*


*Purrs*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Hugs the dragon, but spanks @ssaannttoo .*


*hugs*
Cause why not, you seem nice. u3u


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> *hugs*
> Cause why not, you seem nice. u3u


*purrs*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> *Purrs*


*Hugs.*


Marrow Ink said:


> *hugs*
> Cause why not, you seem nice. u3u


*Hugs.*

*Spanks @ssaannttoo again.*


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Hugs.*
> 
> *Hugs.*
> 
> *Spanks @ssaannttoo again.*


“ so much physical violence “


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Hugs.*
> 
> *Hugs.*
> 
> *Spanks @ssaannttoo again.*


*purrs*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

*Hugs @Universe and playfully taps his hind-end with an open paw.*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Hugs @Universe and playfully taps his hind-end with an open paw.*


*giggles and purrs*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> *giggles and purrs*


*More hugs and gentle spankings.*


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 7, 2021)

It getting really janky in here.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> It getting really janky in here.


It was probably @ssaannttoo ’s idea.


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *More hugs and gentle spankings.*


*purrs*


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 7, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> It getting really janky in here.


in true @ssaannttoo form.
he's the Archduke of Janktown after all


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 7, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> in true @ssaannttoo form.
> he's the Archduke of Janktown after all


I already know that, but there is alot of spanking


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> I already know that, but there is alot of spanking


Most furries are naughty and deserve it.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> Most furries are naughty and deserve it.


Well I am not naughty at all unless i have to be


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Well I am not naughty at all unless i have to be


If you have to be naughty, do you need to be spanked?


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 7, 2021)

Maybe, depends on who does the spanking.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 7, 2021)

And it seems as if you, Izzy, does it


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 7, 2021)

What's this, a spank @ssaannttoo thread? Sounds pawesome! 

Fine!

*Spanks @ssaannttoo with an open paw and "accidentally" slips another paw on @Izzy4895's butt, spanking him as well*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> And it seems as if you, Izzy, does it


I do spank (and get spanked by) furs.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> It was probably @ssaannttoo ’s idea.


It was actually ben's (I think?), I just showed my support~


Mambi said:


> Hmmm, is such adorableness a power that we can even have a hope to fight against? We may have to surrender...<_rolls over and exposes his soft belly with a smile>_


WWAAAAAGGGHH!!! *is hit with the exposed soft belly attack, automatically proceeds to rub your belly*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 7, 2021)

Ssaannttoo 
Sssaaannntttooo 
Ssssaaaannnnttttoooo 
Ssssaaaannnnttttoooo 
Sssssaaaaannnnntttttooooo 
Ssssssaaaaaannnnnnttttttoooooo
Ssssssaaaaaannnnnnttttttoooooo


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 7, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ssaannttoo
> Sssaaannntttooo
> Ssssaaaannnnttttoooo
> Ssssaaaannnnttttoooo
> ...


*Imagines a Church choir singing that*


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> It was actually ben's (I think?), I just showed my support~
> 
> WWAAAAAGGGHH!!! *is hit with the exposed soft belly attack, automatically proceeds to rub your belly*


 The thread idea was mine at first, although i could probably not of gotten it started, the events at the end were not me though


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2021)

Can't you see?! You're under his spell! 
He is the pied piper! You've fallen for the sirens call! 

Is his goal to charm all of the men in the world for simple pleasures? Or something far more _sinister?! _
Soon it will no longer be 'please ma'am, spare me some coochie', but 'please sir, a smidgen of pecker'!!!

I will slay this furry demon that possessed you all and restore your freedom!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 8, 2021)

What's nuts is that they joined FAF roughly 237 days ago and have posted 19,060 messages as of this post. 

That's an average of 80.42 messages per day.

Just, _why?_


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 8, 2021)

ASTA said:


> What's nuts is that they joined FAF roughly 237 days ago and have posted 19,060 messages as of this post.
> 
> That's an average of 80.42 messages per day.
> 
> Just, _why?_


Spontaneous RP's and instantly replying to messages I suppose. I've been on forums before where some people achieved 100k posts over 2 - 3 years, and there wasn't even a particular reason either, they just incessantly posted things like "yes" or "okay" to random threads.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> And he was probably like: woke up at 3 AM when forums was asleep, and then he does this.
> 
> I didn't pick 3 AM without a reason, that might've been "3 AM challenge", but not cringe.


Some of it was done during a now time when there are very few on. But the first few pages was actually done during active hours.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

TR273 said:


> I give @ssaannttoo my full support!
> 
> (Until they get near me, then I shall crush them like a bug! >:3)


I would expect nothing less from my favorite mom fox!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Bleh, just you wait for the next update, I'll probably do it tomorrow or the day next, when he surpasses me with the roughly 860 needed posts
> I'm very much looking forward to that, it's somehow entertaining to watch


I'm glad that my rise to power is so fun to watch xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Sappho said:


> If he's benevolent, let him go
> 
> If he chooses EEEEVIIILLLLL!!! I'll eat him.


Uh.... Can I say I'm evil so you will nom me a bit?

>~<


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> From what I've seen from statistics Germany looks like a good option too.
> 
> Which reminds me, I should carry on learning German. I kinda lost the motivation during 2020.
> 
> I keep having that issue with languages so I want to actually try this time around. My Stepmum's quintilingual (Georgian, Russian, English, French and Peninsular Spanish. She's working on Manx at the moment too) and I'm lowkey jealous.


Languages are certainly hard to learn. I had a hard time learning english and it was my native language, so the fact you're going above and beyond to learn a whole new one! I think that's super cool.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> My nemesis.


I actually got quite a liking to you. Which means I will be harder on you than any before me!!!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> SPANK SANTO NOW


Yis :3


Marrow Ink said:


> Spank.


Moar!! >:3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm glad to have Ssaannttoo here. He's been so nice to people, and always in a good mood.


Oh I love you Nexus!

*Hugs you super tightly.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hmmm, is such adorableness a power that we can even have a hope to fight against? We may have to surrender...<_rolls over and exposes his soft belly with a smile>_


*gets on my knees and gives some belly wubs.*

What a handsome cato.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> @ssaannttoo is my baby daddy


I know not what this means... and I have no idea if I approve

Great job Butter! xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> He's my new god


Come now child.

*Gives head pats.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> He's my hheerroo


And here is my fun forum friend! Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> He's overtaken me. >:
> 
> Me is sad now.


Nuuu nu sad!

*Hugs you super tightly to squeeze the sadness out of your body.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> How many times have you spanked him?


Not enough.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> It getting really janky in here.


I would have it no other way. xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ssaannttoo
> Sssaaannntttooo
> Ssssaaaannnnttttoooo
> Ssssaaaannnnttttoooo
> ...


When I upgrade myself the letters just increase!!!!!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Not enough.


Looks like you'd like to get spanked <insert your total messages count> times. :v


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> Looks like you'd like to get spanked <insert your total messages count> times. :v


Oh my, now that's a lot of spanks!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh my, now that's a lot of spanks!


Indeed!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

I used to be the most popular around here. I have been overtaken by the young'ins. 

_sobs a little_
It warms my heart that the young ones grow up so fast. <3


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 8, 2021)

I for one have no problem having this lap warmer take over.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> Indeed!


*Giggles and gives you a bit hug.*



Yakamaru said:


> I used to be the most popular around here. I have been overtaken by the young'ins.
> 
> _sobs a little_
> It warms my heart that the young ones grow up so fast. <3


:0

It was very hard to surpass your number of posts Master! BUT I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO SURPASS YOU BECAUSE YOU ARE A LOVELY INDIVIDUAL AND I WILL TRAVEL MY OWN PATH. MASTER

*Bows.*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Giggles and gives you a bit hug.*


A bit hug? I hope you meant to type BIG hug.

*gives you a BIG hug*


ssaannttoo said:


> :0
> 
> It was very hard to surpass your number of posts Master! BUT I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO SURPASS YOU BECAUSE YOU ARE A LOVELY INDIVIDUAL AND I WILL TRAVEL MY OWN PATH. MASTER
> 
> *Bows.*


>_>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> A bit hug? I hope you meant to type BIG hug.
> 
> *gives you a BIG hug*


*Gives you a big fluffy hug!*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Spontaneous RP's and instantly replying to messages I suppose. I've been on forums before where some people achieved 100k posts over 2 - 3 years, and there wasn't even a particular reason either, they just incessantly posted things like "yes" or "okay" to random threads.


Well I at least try to add a bit more to my posts. Even in the User VS Admin thread I type more than just numbers.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

ASTA said:


> What's nuts is that they joined FAF roughly 237 days ago and have posted 19,060 messages as of this post.
> 
> That's an average of 80.42 messages per day.
> 
> Just, _why?_


Haha, my (And everybody's) posts counts would have been higher, but there was a site shut down Late 2020 where everything was gone for a few months and no posts could be made. So "technically" My Posts Per Site Activated Days would be a bit higher than that. the most I've ever gotten in a day is MAYBE 500-600, if I had to garner a guess.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> MASTER


This shall now be taken out of context for use in the forum moments thread. :>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> This shall now be taken out of context for use in the forum moments thread. :>


Perfect


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Uh.... Can I say I'm evil so you will nom me a bit?
> 
> >~<


Naughty little pup


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Naughty little pup


*BLeps.*

Dat mee!


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

Ye dat you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Ye dat you.


You stinker!


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You stinker!


I just took a bath tho???


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

I saw this thread and i said
"Dear god"


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> I saw this thread and i said
> "Dear god"


lmao why is that?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> lmao why is that?


...
You will one day be able to take over the forums XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> ...
> You will one day be able to take over the forums XD


I am all powerful!


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> lmao why is that?


That was an improper place to use lmao, jsyk


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> That was an improper place to use lmao, jsyk


lmao. You're lmao, wrong lmao!


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> ...
> You will one day be able to take over the forums XD


No, he has done it already! He's Santo, the almighty saint, the savior of us all!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Can't you see?! You're under his spell!
> He is the pied piper! You've fallen for the sirens call!
> 
> Is his goal to charm all of the men in the world for simple pleasures? Or something far more _sinister?! _
> ...


Nah, that's why us skunks always have those foxes in control. 

And besides, @ssaannttoo knows what happens if I sit on him.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> No, he has done it already! He's Santo, the almighty saint, the savior of us all!


Now now, no fan boying yet. I've not won.



Pygmepatl said:


> Nah, that's why us skunks always have those foxes in control.
> 
> And besides, @ssaannttoo knows what happens if I sit on him.


Oh no ;w;


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well I at least try to add a bit more to my posts. Even in the User VS Admin thread I type more than just numbers.


Yeah you do, the kind of people I was talking about are at the extreme end of this, with the intent of just making a number go higher... for some reason


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Yeah you do, the kind of people I was talking about are at the extreme end of this, with the intent of just making a number go higher... for some reason


I mean for the most part mine is sorta.. natureal like I'm not putting extra effort into getting this done. I dunno what I'm doing xD


----------



## TR273 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok! This has gone far enough!!!
*Forum Police show up*




Everyone! It's time to go home now.

(Just kidding)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Ok! This has gone far enough!!!
> *Forum Police show up*
> View attachment 103936
> Everyone! It's time to go home now.
> ...


You under estimate my power pOwOlice!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Comedy :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 8, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Ok! This has gone far enough!!!
> *Forum Police show up*
> View attachment 103936
> Everyone! It's time to go home now.
> ...



this looks suspiciously english. I have been summoned


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> ...


*Sits on you.*

My new throne :3


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

I was so close to bring a challenge to you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> I was so close to bring a challenge to you.


Oh?

What challenge?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh?
> 
> What challenge?


I tried to overtake your throne.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> I tried to overtake your throne.


Really? That would have been cool :3


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Really? That would have been cool :3


yet impossible.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> yet impossible.


It's not impossible, it's just difficult.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> It's not impossible, it's just difficult.


i need to do it on a saturday when you are often offline and the forums are going slow.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> i need to do it on a saturday when you are often offline and the forums are going slow.


You gotta try it!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You gotta try it!


I dont wanna.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> I dont wanna.


Thats okie dokie. until then you are my throne.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats okie dokie. until then you are my throne.


Look at recent postings...


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

I be getting there!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

No you wont.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

I wont stop till i overtake even the mightiest posters!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

Like me?


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeyeye


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> Look at recent postings...


*Gives pats.*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

you ever play extensive war strategy games? cus i do.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> *unpats* you ever play extensive war strategy games, cus i do.


This is a war strategy game, if you play it right.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> This is a war strategy game, if you play it right.


i know


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> i know


*Gives pats.*


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

You know what? ima pat you more than you can even imagine
*gives extensive pats*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> You know what? ima pat you more than you can even imagine
> *gives extensive pats*


Thats good :3

I like pats.

*Gives pats.*


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

If I pat your chin is it an unpat?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> If I pat your chin is it an unpat?


*Head tilt.*

What?


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Head tilt.*
> 
> What?


Idk just a thought.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Idk just a thought.


Okie.

*Snugs.*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> you ever play extensive war strategy games? cus i do.


I doooooo


----------



## TR273 (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> This is a war strategy game, if you play it right.


>:3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

TR273 said:


> >:3
> View attachment 103951
> View attachment 103952
> View attachment 103953


I want you on my side :3


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 8, 2021)

We going to war? Growing up playing RTS's wasn't a waste of time wooo!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> We going to war? Growing up playing RTS's wasn't a waste of time wooo!


Yis. You fight for me you get butt.


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yis. You fight for me you get butt.


A very enticing offer yo have there.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I want you on my side :3


*Is British Empire, keeps finding firepower down the back of the sofa.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> A very enticing offer yo have there.


Need it is. :3


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Need it is. :3


New question, who is the enemy?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> New question, who is the enemy?


Good question I dont really know that....

People who dont like butt?


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Good question I dont really know that....
> 
> People who dont like butt?


Ok I shall prepare.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Ok I shall prepare.


Yes child we will prevail!!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> We going to war? Growing up playing RTS's wasn't a waste of time wooo!


4x grand strat gang


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> If I pat your chin is it an unpat?


If I pat a fur’s butt, is it still a spanking?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> If I pat a fur’s butt, is it still a spanking?


Yeah?


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> 4x grand strat gang


I was more of a command & conquer and starcraft person.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Stellaris is where it's at!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I want you on my side :3


*Player cuts a watermelon into some pieces for you by pulling his katana out just a bit and sliding it back in*
...


----------



## TR273 (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Good question I dont really know that....
> 
> People who dont like butt?


Does Fem-butt count?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> *Player cuts a watermelon into some pieces for you by pulling his katana out just a bit and sliding it back in*
> ...


*Gets on my knees, peering at it.*

Woah~

*Noms.*



TR273 said:


> Does Fem-butt count?


Yis. All butt is good butt. but not poopy butts they meanies


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Stellaris is where it's at!


My man

I have spent far more than I'd like to admit on paradox shite


----------



## TR273 (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gets on my knees, peering at it.*
> 
> Woah~
> 
> ...


Yuss!
You have my fifteen inches.....

..... battleship cannons!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My man
> 
> I have spent far more than I'd like to admit on paradox shite


I know right, they're sooooo good at games :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Yuss!
> You have my fifteen inches.....
> 
> ..... battleship cannons!


Wow, fifteen inches are really big. for cannons that is


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> ...


*Pats.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Pats.*


*Purrs*
god i need to kill something...
Anyone have a cow?


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 8, 2021)

i do *brings cow*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> *Purrs*
> god i need to kill something...
> Anyone have a cow?


*head tilt.*

What?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

n


ssaannttoo said:


> *head tilt.*
> 
> What?


otig...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> n
> 
> otig...


Okie dokie.

*Boops!*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okie dokie.
> 
> *Boops!*


(I need to go...)


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

(For a... long time...)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> (I need to go...)


Bye bye. We're here when you need us.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 8, 2021)

gulag


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello.
I am back.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

W


Player said:


> View attachment 103980
> Hello.
> I am back.


Welcome back :3


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2021)

Moo.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2021)

He’s up to something.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Pfft, me? never


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Pfft, me? never


Liar. I saw you posting. :>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Liar. I saw you posting. :>


Haha, I will smother you to hide my secrets!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Haha, I will smother you to hide my secrets!






I dare you! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 103986
> 
> I dare you! :3


*Sits on your face.*

>:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Sits on your face.*
> 
> >:3


NO! NOT THE F- mbbblblblblbllblbllb

_angrily huffs and shoves the fox onto his stomach_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> NO! NOT THE F- mbbblblblblbllblbllb
> 
> _angrily huffs and shoves the fox onto his stomach_


Eep!

*Falls forward,*


----------



## ben909 (Mar 8, 2021)

*makes popcorn while you fight*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

ben909 said:


> *makes popcorn while you fight*


Yo, throw some in my mouth!

*Opens mouth wide.*


----------



## ben909 (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yo, throw some in my mouth!
> 
> *Opens mouth wide.*



tries to aim but misses


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Eep!
> 
> *Falls forward,*


You can sit there instead. Now sit. :V

..Actually. My lap might be a better location..


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You can sit there instead. Now sit. :V
> 
> ..Actually. My lap might be a better location..


*Plops down on your lap.*

:3


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

*Whistles and walks away*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> *Whistles and walks away*


*Hears whistles and attacks.*

*Sits.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Hears whistles and attacks.*
> 
> *Sits.*


*Does some kind of unexpected maneuver to dodge it*
*Pets*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2021)

*Weird fox noises.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> *Does some kind of unexpected maneuver to dodge it*
> *Pets*


*Accepts pets.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Weird fox noises.*


*Pets*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Player said:


> *Pets*


*Pets you while you pet Izzy.*


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 10, 2021)

Update: 3 days and roughly 1,000 posts later (because I kept posting here too), @ssaannttoo is now ahead of me!! GRRR...
(j/k congrats ssaannttoo for one more spot!)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Update: 3 days and roughly 1,000 posts later (because I kept posting here too), @ssaannttoo is now ahead of me!! GRRR...
> (j/k congrats ssaannttoo for one more spot!)


Of course I did!

(I know you're joking. You're a great friend! :3 )


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 10, 2021)

Next Target Fallowfox, bets are on when the next one is overtaken XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> Next Target Fallowfox, bets are on when the next one is overtaken XD


Maybe a week?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

No matter what kind of group in existence, I believe, there are certain beings that excel in on becoming popular with shortest time given. I'd say, that's their talent, and that's also efficiency--which I value. And Mr/Mrs/Ms. Santo should be one of them.

I... can't foresee this one, unlike many others in my past experiences. So... Why not just enjoy our beloved, humorous, and cute Vulpine? 


Spoiler



If Santo really is a cat in disguise, hell yeah... Make domestic cats great again!

(..yeah of course this is a joke >p<)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> No matter what kind of group in existence, I believe, there are certain beings that excel in on becoming popular with shortest time given. I'd say, that's their talent, and that's also efficiency--which I value. And Mr/Mrs/Ms. Santo should be one of them.
> 
> I... can't foresee this one, unlike many others in my past experiences. So... Why not just enjoy our beloved, humorous, and cute Vulpine?
> 
> ...


Chur the bestest sweetest, loveliest kitty of all time!

*Super snugs best catto.*

Too kind, gonna get a tooth ache xD


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Chur the bestest sweetest, loveliest kitty of all time!
> 
> *Super snugs best catto.*
> 
> Too kind, gonna get a tooth ache xD



Aww... Purrr~~ =UwU=♡


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Aww... Purrr~~ =UwU=♡


I just dont want people to think I'm fake. Like I've mentioned before I dont like.. try? It sorta happens. I dont wanna be popular so to speak. I just wanna be nice.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just dont want people to think I'm fake. Like I've mentioned before I dont like.. try? It sorta happens. I dont wanna be popular so to speak. I just wanna be nice.



Since this forsaken 21st century we all know is full of tricks and reversal, I consider it natural for people to think anyone's fake because the 'common experiences' never tell us that the devotion for nothing obvious is executed under pure intentions.

Maybe you really are someone under disguise for somewhat reason, or maybe you are just one of those very few I encountered who have pure intentions(I believe). But only you know the truth and not a single entity in this society shall truly acknowledge, me neither. 
Either options have same probabilities without any ultimate materials to proove them. So, for me, why not think on the bright side? Cuz there are already too much stuff in my life to squeeze my brain and heart on. And I believe the same goes for many of us.

C'mere, you need a hug! ÒwÓ
*hugz*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Since this forsaken 21st century we all know is full of tricks and reversal, I consider it natural for people to think anyone's fake because the 'common experiences' never tell us that the devotion for nothing obvious is executed under pure intentions.
> 
> Maybe you really are someone under disguise for somewhat reason, or maybe you are just one of those very few I encountered who have pure intentions(I believe). But only you know the truth and not a single entity in this society shall truly acknowledge, me neither.
> Either options have same probabilities without any ultimate materials to proove them. So, for me, why not think on the bright side?
> ...


Hugz!

*Hugs tightly.*

Chur still da best catto


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hello


*Waves.*

Heya Uni.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

All rise~


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


>


The video is not available in the US ;w;


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The video is not available in the US ;w;


Fucking region locks..

It's Blue with "All Rise".


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Fucking region locks..
> 
> It's Blue with "All Rise".


Whats that?


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 13, 2021)

*waves*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *waves*


*Waves back.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2021)

*pushes santo back down*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whats that?


The region lock or Blue's "All Rise"?


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Waves.*
> 
> Heya Uni.


*hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Universe said:


> *hugs*


*Hugs back.*

How you been?



Yakamaru said:


> The region lock or Blue's "All Rise"?


But what's All Rise?



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *pushes santo back down*


Eep!
>~<


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> But what's All Rise?


It be the song of a song, silly. 

Go look it up, see if you like it. It's a little old, but pretty damn good.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> It be the song of a song, silly.
> 
> Go look it up, see if you like it. It's a little old, but pretty damn good.


Giving it a listen lets see how this goes.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Giving it a listen lets see how this goes.


I'll give it a listen too! I love old songs! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'll give it a listen too! I love old songs! :3


Its cool, not necessarily my style, but it aint bad.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Its cool, not necessarily my style, but it aint bad.


Cool indeed, it's kinda my style :3
*vibing like a cat*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Cool indeed, it's kinda my style :3
> *vibing like a cat*


How do cats vibe?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How do cats vibe?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


>


Ah cute catto.

*Petpets*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Ah cute catto.
> 
> *Petpets*


*purrs*
he is!


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Hugs back.*
> 
> How you been?
> 
> ...


I’m good


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Universe said:


> I’m good


Thats good!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

Terrzing


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> Terrzing


Whats that?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

terr able
ama zing
terrzing


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> terr able
> ama zing
> terrzing


Whats wrong?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whats wrong?


Nothing, just tired.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> Nothing, just tired.


Okie dokie.

*Sits on you.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okie dokie.
> 
> *Sits on you.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> View attachment 104483


*Giggles.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

*


ssaannttoo said:


> *Giggles.*


Small giggle*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> *
> 
> Small giggle*


Is something wrong?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Is something wrong?


Tird
vewy tird.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> Tird
> vewy tird.


You can take a nap.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You can take a nap.


 it fine!
i ok.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> it fine!
> i ok.


You sure? I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You sure? I wouldn't mind.


yeah.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> yeah.


Okie dokie.

*Rests my head on you.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

*


ssaannttoo said:


> Okie dokie.
> 
> *Rests my head on you.*


Hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> *
> 
> Hugs*


Whatcha up to?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whatcha up to?


Listenin' to music.
doodling.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> Listenin' to music.
> doodling.


OwO

I like doodles.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> I like doodles.


*snugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> *snugs*


Whatcha making?

*Head tilt.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whatcha making?
> 
> *Head tilt.*


S . q . u . a . r . e


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> S . q . u . a . r . e


OwO

Very nice square?


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> Very nice square?


no. just square


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2021)

I should start a thread about ssaannttoo's ears rising.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I should start a thread about ssaannttoo's ears rising.


What would it be about?



Player said:


> no. just square


Okie dokie :3


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What would it be about?


It would be about how giant and cute your ears are.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> View attachment 104485



Triangle?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> View attachment 104485


Cool square.



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It would be about how giant and cute your ears are.


Daw >~<

You dont have to.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Triangle?


Yes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> Yes.



That's what I thought. Everything is a triangle. Trigonometry rules the universe. There is no squaronometry.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 13, 2021)

(brb need foods)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 13, 2021)

Player said:


> (brb need foods)


(Save meh something!!! :3 )


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 15, 2021)

@ssaannttoo has just passed Fallowfox and is coming for Universe!


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> @ssaannttoo has just passed Fallowfox and is coming for Universe!


“AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA”


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 15, 2021)

Another one down.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Another one down.


*immanages you standing over a body saying that*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> *immanages you standing over a body saying that*


Dont worry Fallow is okie dokie :3


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 17, 2021)

@ssaannttoo has just KO'd Universe!

You've done very well so far, as expected from a half-kangaroo. But from now on, the path gets rougher, for you're before the members of the Top 3 squad. Each of your new targets will provide a unique challenge for you:

- Simo, your next opponent, is almost 3,000 posts ahead.
- TR273 is virtually 2,200 posts distant from Simo... but she's a frequent poster. We're talking about Sally, the Great Captain of the Booty Queen, so there will be CANNONBALLS.
- Niedlich, the Furum King, will be waiting at the end with +12,000 posts for you to climb when you're done with Sally.

Good luck, my friend!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 17, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> @ssaannttoo has just KO'd Universe!
> 
> You've done very well so far, as expected from a half-kangaroo. But from now on, the path gets rougher, for you're before the members of the Top 3 squad. Each of your new targets will provide a unique challenge for you:
> 
> ...


Yeah, lol. Improvement has been quick with the last ones, but here we're seeing the competition increasing. We'll see how it goes xD


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah, lol. Improvement has been quick with the last ones, but here we're seeing the competition increasing. We'll see how it goes xD


*Is ready for you*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 17, 2021)

TR273 said:


> *Is ready for you*
> View attachment 104874


Oh no. You I'm afraid of xD


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh no. You I'm afraid of xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 17, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 104877


OwO

*Hides behind Darth Vader.*


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> *Hides behind Darth Vader.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 17, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 104878


AAAAAA

*Goes to Luke.*


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> AAAAAA
> 
> *Goes to Luke.*


*Luke goes all emo and is useless.*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 17, 2021)

TR273 said:


> *Luke goes all emo and is useless.*


;w;

*Goes to Liea


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 26, 2021)

Aaaaaaaand Simo is down!! @ssaannttoo is now placed third! 
Congratulations, hurricane!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Aaaaaaaand Simo is down!! @ssaannttoo is now placed third!
> Congratulations, hurricane!


Thank you very much friend! :3

*Hugs*


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

*munches on popcorn* 
I arrived just in time for all the excitement!


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)

Congrats!

*showers with cupcakes*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Congrats!
> 
> *showers with cupcakes*


*Catches them in the air on my tongue.*

Noms~



Kuroserama said:


> *munches on popcorn*
> I arrived just in time for all the excitement!


Thanks for coming and joining!

*Hugs*


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thanks for coming and joining!
> 
> *Hugs*


*hugs!* I feel all giddy! I've been hugged by a celebrity!
You go get'em!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> *hugs!* I feel all giddy! I've been hugged by a celebrity!
> You go get'em!


I doubt I'm a celebrity xD

Just a normal foxxo :3


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I doubt I'm a celebrity xD
> 
> Just a normal foxxo :3


But you're on your way to #1! That's gotta count for something.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> But you're on your way to #1! That's gotta count for something.


It means I got too much time on my hands. OR that I love you guys. Both? *Nods* both :3


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> It means I got too much time on my hands. OR that I love you guys. Both? *Nods* both :3


As it should be! Just think of it like a reality show where we get a glimpse into your daily life. If the Kardashians can be celebrities, so can you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> As it should be! Just think of it like a reality show where we get a glimpse into your daily life. If the Kardashians can be celebrities, so can you!


Lol, thats a boring show xD

I literally sit on a couch and interact with y'all all day.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol, thats a boring show xD
> 
> I literally sit on a couch and interact with y'all all day.


Haha, I've never watched it. Currently I'm watching Forged in Fire! Because you never know when you'll be asked to create a replica George Washington sword from Damascus steel...

I should be working on my art or, something fun like laundry. But this site just serenades my procrastination.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Haha, I've never watched it. Currently I'm watching Forged in Fire! Because you never know when you'll be asked to create a replica George Washington sword from Damascus steel...
> 
> I should be working on my art or, something fun like laundry. But this site just serenades my procrastination.


You watch that show too?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You watch that show too?


Ahhh yes. In fact, there's a metalsmithing shop a couple hours away run by Robby Bowman who has been a contestant twice. They give knife making lessons and I was able to make a knife out of a horseshoe!

Haha, "make." I should say, I -_helped_- make a knife. It was SO much more intensive that I had really imagined. But it was so much fun and one of my favorite life experiences.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Ahhh yes. In fact, there's a metalsmithing shop a couple hours away run by Robby Bowman who has been a contestant twice. They give knife making lessons and I was able to make a knife out of a horseshoe!
> 
> Haha, "make." I should say, I -_helped_- make a knife. It was SO much more intensive that I had really imagined. But it was so much fun and one of my favorite life experiences.


A lot of arm strength xD

Very cool though! I would love to try.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

I feel personally attacked xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 105753View attachment 105754
> 
> I feel personally attacked xD


I haven't even been on faf for a year yet xD


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I haven't even been on far for a year yet xD


Oh geez, you joined after I did! Wow, I sure feel like a slacker. In my defense, the site was down for what felt like an eternity!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Oh geez, you joined after I did! Wow, I sure feel like a slacker. In my defense, the site was down for what felt like an eternity!


Yeah, the sight outtage was hard. But we got through it.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 105753View attachment 105754
> 
> I feel personally attacked xD


Hahaha!
You're like son goku, rising very fast!

And aren't a human tho, you're a fox! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hahaha!
> You're like son goku, rising very fast!
> 
> And aren't a human tho, you're a fox! XD


Fair haha. Goku had a son?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Fair haha. Goku had a son?


Yup! 2 actually
Son Gohan and Son Goten

(Son is the surname but also sounds like sons lol)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yup! 2 actually
> Son Gohan and Son Goten
> 
> (Son is the surname but also sounds like sons lol)


Interesting. Ive never actually watched it


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Interesting. Ive never actually watched it


Oh, I see It's very interesting!

The first series had kid goku in it and later toriyama made new ones with the adult goku and his rising power!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oh, I see It's very interesting!
> 
> The first series had kid goku in it and later toriyama made new ones with the adult goku and his rising power!


Didn't he have a tail?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Didn't he have a tail?


Yes! He had
But with full moon they become a giant ape.

That's why they don't have it actually, as they rip them off


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yes! He had
> But with full moon they become a giant ape.
> 
> That's why they don't have it actually, as they rip them off


OwO

Why would you rip the tail off? Also gorillas dont have tales.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> Why would you rip the tail off? Also gorillas dont have tales.


That's right!
But saiyans.. Lose their minds and get very aggresive in their ape form! (I dunno why but the tail is the main reason)

Even piccolo had to **a spoiler** to calm gohan down!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Crazy man.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Crazy man.


Yeah! haha Crazy!
And other crazy, cool, and funny things happen in the db saga! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah! haha Crazy!
> And other crazy, cool, and funny things happen in the db saga! :3


How many balls to dragons have?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How many balls to dragons have?


7 ^-^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> 7 ^-^


And what are dragon balls?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

I used to watch DBZ all the time before grade school on Cartoon Network.  Ah, good times...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I used to watch DBZ all the time before grade school on Cartoon Network.  Ah, good times...


Is there a dragon ball y?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> And what are dragon balls?


You collect them up and get to make wishes with them. And then if they're destroyed, you go to another planet and find another set to make wishes. And wish the originals back. And so on~ 

I began to feel nothing when a character would die because they'd just get wished back to life eventually.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> You collect them up and get to make wishes with them. And then if they're destroyed, you go to another planet and find another set to make wishes. And wish the originals back. And so on~
> 
> I began to feel nothing when a character would die because they'd just get wished back to life eventually.


Huh interesting....

What happens to the dragon balls when you wish?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> And what are dragon balls?


Are 7 mystical objects that reunited wrant (spelln't) a wish (and 2 after, *...*) to the person who reunites them


ssaannttoo said:


> Is there a dragon ball y?


no, but there's a dragon ball gt :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> no, but there's a dragon ball gt :3


Whats that:?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Huh interesting....
> 
> What happens to the dragon balls when you wish?


A big, scary, slightly grumpy dragon is summoned. If he grants you the wish, the balls are scattered around the planet to await being collected again. And so the cycle goes. If I remember, different planets have different dragons who have different rules for wishes. It's been a long time so my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> A big, scary, slightly grumpy dragon is summoned. If he grants you the wish, the balls are scattered around the planet to await being collected again. And so the cycle goes. If I remember, different planets have different dragons who have different rules for wishes. It's been a long time so my memory is fuzzy.


How many planets are there? Is it earth planets?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> A big, scary, slightly grumpy dragon is summoned. If he grants you the wish, the balls are scattered around the planet to await being collected again. And so the cycle goes. If I remember, different planets have different dragons who have different rules for wishes. It's been a long time so my memory is fuzzy.


Pretty much.. I can't recall other dragons than shenron and the dragon god.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Pretty much.. I can't recall other dragons than shenron and the dragon god.


Óò

so much information

*Implodes.*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How many planets are there? Is it earth planets?


Yep but some are desertic, selvatic, etc and can't recall many planets atm.
(Also there are 12 universes!)



ssaannttoo said:


> Óò
> 
> so much information
> 
> *Implodes.*


:0

*asks bulma for the radar and searchs for the dragon balls to turn you back and wish something else*

(gtg phone's un-chargey)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yep but some are desertic, selvatic, etc and can't recall many planets atm.
> (Also there are 12 universes!)
> 
> 
> ...


Cya friendo!


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 1, 2021)

@TR273 has been defeated by @ssaannttoo , and this is not even an April Fools joke!

In less than a month, you've been able to climb 6 positions. And now you're face to face with your greatest opponent, the furum king himself - @Niedlich the Wolf ! Your final goal is to go past the roughly 12,000 posts that separate you two.

Do your best, stay with us, earn it, and own it! This one that speaks to you has been having a blast watching the whole show, and is cheering you to victory! :>

(and wondering what should come next lol)


----------



## TR273 (Apr 1, 2021)

*Offers congratulations*

*Prepares vengeance )


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 1, 2021)

TR273 said:


> *Offers congratulations*
> 
> *Prepares vengeance )
> View attachment 106242View attachment 106243View attachment 106244


Thank you mighty Bri-is empire


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 1, 2021)

Mighty congratulations, only one more to conquer!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 1, 2021)

My biggest opponent yet.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> @TR273 has been defeated by @ssaannttoo , and this is not even an April Fools joke!
> 
> In less than a month, you've been able to climb 6 positions. And now you're face to face with your greatest opponent, the furum king himself - @Niedlich the Wolf ! Your final goal is to go past the roughly 12,000 posts that separate you two.
> 
> ...


(OMG!!! My foxo is on the final boss stage now!!!
We are so proud!)

*Brings dragon balls and revives santo and wishes for ice cream lol"


ssaannttoo said:


> My biggest opponent yet.


(I'll help you with posts *blep*
If I keep posting you'll rise faster! )


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 1, 2021)

TR273 said:


> *Offers congratulations*
> 
> *Prepares vengeance )
> View attachment 106242View attachment 106243View attachment 106244



But...but... no Air?
*mews sadly* UnU


----------



## TR273 (Apr 1, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> But...but... no Air?
> *mews sadly* UnU





It's on it's way.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 1, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 106305
> It's on it's way.


Its just slower than the rest. They were on their tea time


----------



## ben909 (Apr 1, 2021)

Should i put a British vs us empire timeline thing as something with ssaannttoo s rising.... to lazy to do more then this


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 2, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I'm sure you all have noticed by now. The forums have been overtaken by this powerful, lighthearted entity in the shape of a foxaroo that goes by the name of Santo.


@Guifrog Well, it's news to me.
--------------------------
@ssaannttoo I hope you're a nice entity to everyone.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 2, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Guifrog Well, it's news to me.
> --------------------------
> @ssaannttoo I hope you're a nice entity to everyone.


Haha, you know me!

*patpats*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 3, 2021)

New maths! (Atm)

11633 posts to beat Niedlich the Wolf!!

Come on @ssaannttoo!!! YOU CAN!!
I'll be your cheerleader if that helps you!!
*dances cheerfully*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> New maths! (Atm)
> 
> 11633 posts to beat Niedlich the Wolf!!
> 
> ...


Daw that's super sweet of you!

*Hugs you tightly*

What a dear :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Daw that's super sweet of you!
> 
> *Hugs you tightly*
> 
> What a dear :3


You're welcome santy!

*Hugs back tightly*

You are a sweetie happy foxo friendo!! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> You're welcome santy!
> 
> *Hugs back tightly*
> 
> You are a sweetie happy foxo friendo!! :3


Hehe, gotta be the best for all of you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Haha, you know me!
> 
> *patpats*


Okay; if you say so. I don't think I've heard of you until now, though.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hehe, gotta be the best for all of you.


Awww you do it perfectly sweetie! :3

you're always the best!!
♥♥♥


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Okay; if you say so. I don't think I've heard of you until now, though.


G-gah

*Flops over*

Mah heart.

*Clutches chest*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> G-gah
> 
> *Flops over*
> 
> ...


Aaaaaa!!!

Are you ok??? :0

*gives you smooches and candy flavoured sugar*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2021)

*Opens eyes*

Only playing :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Opens eyes*
> 
> Only playing :3


Hehe good! :3

You're cute ;3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hehe good! :3
> 
> You're cute ;3


*Smooches*

How ya doing?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Smooches*
> 
> How ya doing?


Good!

I'm still a bit emotional
But I'm doing fine now! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Good!
> 
> I'm still a bit emotional
> But I'm doing fine now! :3


Daw, thats good!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Daw, thats good!


Thank you!!

UwU

How have been you doing? :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> UwU
> 
> How have been you doing? :3


About to get back to class ;w;

Cya in a bit!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> About to get back to class ;w;
> 
> Cya in a bit!


Owww, see ya friendo!
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 10, 2021)

I TOLD YA!!! LESS OF HALF MONTH!!
HAHAHA!!!

my last post status was on april 3th!!!


Fcomega121 said:


> New maths! (Atm)
> 
> 11633 posts to beat Niedlich the Wolf!!
> 
> ...


and Right Now ssaannttoo needs other 9k posts to beat Niedlich the Wolf!!

(he did post 2k on 8 days!! :3)

(\^w^/)

(9442 posts to go! :3c)




ok.. he did 5 more since I took the pic
but still, no rival for the fennec foxxo!

(9447 posts for our queen to get her absolute throne!! ;3)




Come on santy!!!!
yooo-hooo!!!

*dances cheerfully*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I TOLD YA!!! LESS OF HALF MONTH!!
> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> my last post status was on april 3th!!!
> ...


9,000 posts is a lot ya know xD

*Hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> 9,000 posts is a lot ya know xD
> 
> *Hugs*


*Insomniac hugs*

Haha I know! :3
As you can beat it beat it! *Music notes*

Missed ya also!
How are you? :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *Insomniac hugs*
> 
> Haha I know! :3
> As you can beat it beat it! *Music notes*
> ...


Im doing pretty decent, thanks for asking :3

And you?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im doing pretty decent, thanks for asking :3
> 
> And you?


You're welcome! uwu

I'm doing somewhat good! :3

I've seen the sunrise here... Well not yet but close!
(insomnia returned :0)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> You're welcome! uwu
> 
> I'm doing somewhat good! :3
> 
> ...


What time is it for you?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What time is it for you?


It is 6:44 atm
(Changed)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> It is 6:44 atm
> (Changed)


Gotcha, i wake up around 5 every day.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Gotcha, i wake up around 5 every day.


That's good!
3 am here usually! :3


Apparently I will see the sun rise as I did on march 13.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> That's good!
> 3 am here usually! :3
> 
> 
> Apparently I will see the sun rise as I did on march 13.


What happened on march 13th?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What happened on march 13th?


Oh haha yeah remember? I took a day break on 12 and I had insomnia the day after!

When we shared our favorite shows and I called you sportacus for the first time! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oh haha yeah remember? I took a day break on 12 and I had insomnia the day after!
> 
> When we shared our favorite shows and I called you sportacus for the first time! XD


Oh right! haha


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh right! haha


Haha it was a great day!
Half for me actually lol!

Remember you got saved because of autocorrect, on pvp? XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Haha it was a great day!
> Half for me actually lol!
> 
> Remember you got saved because of autocorrect, on pvp? XD


You have a very sharp memory. I guess like 200-300 posts in a day, I forget about a lot of them xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You have a very sharp memory. I guess like 200-300 posts in a day, I forget about a lot of them xD


Hahaha yeah!
I can remember a lot of things actually xD

That's why I have forum schedules without planning :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hahaha yeah!
> I can remember a lot of things actually xD
> 
> That's why I have forum schedules without planning :3


Oh I see. Thats cool :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh I see. Thats cool :3


Thank you! :3

You have a 20 second timer while me not!
that's cool too! ;3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Thank you! :3
> 
> You have a 20 second timer while me not!
> that's cool too! ;3


Thanks :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thanks :3


You're welcome! :3

*Hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> You're welcome! :3
> 
> *Hugs*


*hugs*

whatcha up to?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs*
> 
> whatcha up to?


Hehe, nothing much!
I'm sleepy and posted some helluva/hazbin memes on pvp now

But actually the first one with scared wiss from dbs was my actual reaction XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hehe, nothing much!
> I'm sleepy and posted some helluva/hazbin memes on pvp now
> 
> But actually the first one with scared wiss from dbs was my actual reaction XD


Oh yeah I saw those :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh yeah I saw those :3


Hehe cool! :3

Not my best ones but I got a little flare spark for that memes I could think of :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hehe cool! :3
> 
> Not my best ones but I got a little flare spark for that memes I could think of :3


That all works for me. Made sense anyways.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> That all works for me. Made sense anyways.


Oh thank you!

It made sense? :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oh thank you!
> 
> It made sense? :3


I thought it did at least xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I thought it did at least xD


Aww thank you XD
I try to make them on context!

There are others but I can't find the pics haha

Some mischievous ones from alastor, other about a... It's a possum!! (XD that episode lol)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Aww thank you XD
> I try to make them on context!
> 
> There are others but I can't find the pics haha
> ...


Did you like Hazbin?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Did you like Hazbin?


Didn't seen it actually.

But I like helluva boss it's a bit like deadpool but animated :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Didn't seen it actually.
> 
> But I like helluva boss it's a bit like deadpool but animated :3


Deadpool?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Deadpool?


Yep a bit like that

With the "bad guy hunting badder guys" plot thing, but different actually though it's equally graphic and comedious

But also the series bring some cute moments, like stolas singing to her daughter to help her sleep.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yep a bit like that
> 
> With the "bad guy hunting badder guys" plot thing, but different actually though it's equally graphic and comedious
> 
> But also the series bring some cute moments, like stolas singing to her daughter to help her sleep.


Yeah, it was very nic actually :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah, it was very nic actually :3


Aww yes, actually! :3

I love that scene!
uwu


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Aww yes, actually! :3
> 
> I love that scene!
> uwu


I wonder what powers they have


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I wonder what powers they have


Me too
Octavia which ones would have?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Me too
> Octavia which ones would have?


Octavia is the daughter right?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Octavia is the daughter right?


Yep she is!

The pink owl girl


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yep she is!
> 
> The pink owl girl


Neato

...


go to bed xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Neato
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hahaha I will!

As pygme said to avoid "highaloids" as gui got lol

See ya! Also will watch this episode first xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 11, 2021)

Okay it ended!

byeee~!
<3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Byeee sleep well.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 11, 2021)

Don't go!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Who?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

meanwhile, in the kuro empire:

sam fans:
all hail king sam.

rando:
guys, one of our members is sexless.

sam fans:
...

rando:
urgh. the other definition of sex.

sam fans:
swarm away abandoning sam.

sam fans off in the distance:
wait, sam has a prehistoric horse apple cookie robot.

...

urgh. it has boobs okay.

sam fans:
swarming back to sam.

*sam actually still trying to catch up with the previous topic gets zerg rushed*


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 14, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I TOLD YA!!! LESS OF HALF MONTH!!
> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> my last post status was on april 3th!!!
> ...


I was just checking, wow...!
And almost 4 days later, 1,000 posts more have been made. Seems to be his average

I'm also looking at his Reaction Score and I'm the next to be surpassed on that one


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 14, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I was just checking, wow...!
> And almost 4 days later, 1,000 posts more have been made. Seems to be his average


Yeeeeaahhhh!!!

He is going very fast!!
His average is actually quicksilver worthy lol



Guifrog said:


> I'm also looking at his Reaction Score and I'm the next to be surpassed on that one


Yep!
I'm helping him with that liking and reacting to every post he makes!

Wow a classic!
Surpassing his friends skyrocketing
...

I wonder if he will surpass TR this fast too?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 14, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Don't go!





ssaannttoo said:


> Who?


Me?

OwO


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 14, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeeeeaahhhh!!!
> 
> He is going very fast!!
> His average is actually quicksilver worthy lol
> ...


That will probably take liiiiiittle while... But I'mma try to help too!
Either way he'll already have a golden trophy by then, hehe!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 14, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I'm also looking at his Reaction Score and I'm the next to be surpassed on that one


Yep he's reeeally close!
:3





But he did already surpassed you and @Pygmepatl on most points :0


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

Now it all makes sense now, why I was beaten by this guy in that 4 letter word game that’s in one of the threads. I was in the presence of a genius. This is outrageous! xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 14, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> That will probably take liiiiiittle while... But I'mma try to help too!
> Either way he'll already have a golden trophy by then, hehe!


Hehehe indeed!
UwU

We have to make him a golden trophy to commemorate his achievement!! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 15, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I was just checking, wow...!
> And almost 4 days later, 1,000 posts more have been made. Seems to be his average
> 
> I'm also looking at his Reaction Score and I'm the next to be surpassed on that one


*Whistles*



Fcomega121 said:


> Yep!
> I'm helping him with that liking and reacting to every post he makes!
> 
> Wow a classic!
> ...


I highly doubt that


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 28, 2021)

News News!!!
SSAANNTTOO did surpass the 34k posts!! On Users vs Staff thread!!! :3
34,014





ssaannttoo said:


> Getting super close y'all cant wait
> 
> 1395





ssaannttoo said:


> two more
> 
> 1396





ssaannttoo said:


> 1400!


↑↑↑ this one is the 34,000!!!


ssaannttoo said:


> 1403  for safety


lol


ssaannttoo said:


> Thanks all of you guys so much for being my friends and hanging with me. it makes me feel special. Im glad I can call all of you my friends
> 
> 1404


w

Such a sweetheart!!
(And also saving here for the marvelous memories of this lovely moment as I told @Erix we should do UwU)

And my foxxo bestie is veeery close of surpassing our friendo @Guifrog in reaction score!!

Tomorrow he will surpass him with reaction score (I'll not spam him today like I did last time xD)


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> News News!!!
> SSAANNTTOO did surpass the 34k posts!! On Users vs Staff thread!!! :3
> 34,014
> View attachment 108563
> ...


Oml you mad lad, I didn’t expect you to actually do this xD this is great!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

I was thinking last night I wanna try to get 1000 posts in a day. Sooooo I got up a bit early and imma start spamming just to see if It can be done. Did some maths. Her he gooooooooo

Starting at 34,014


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was thinking last night I wanna try to get 1000 posts in a day. Sooooo I got up a bit early and imma start spamming just to see if It can be done. Did some maths. Her he gooooooooo
> 
> Starting at 34,014


(Omg you're surpassing your own limits!!!! :0)

[Here it comes!]
来るす！

His ultra instinct! Goku!!!!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> (Omg you're surpassing your own limits!!!! :0)
> 
> [Here it comes!]
> 来るす！
> ...


I AM ALL POWERFUL


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Getting close


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Getting close


And already surpassed gui in reaction score!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> And already surpassed gui in reaction score!


Thats al thanks you you

*Hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

4 more after this one


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

3 more


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats al thanks you you
> 
> *Hugs*


Aww you're welcome!
UwU

*Hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

2 more


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Aww you're welcome!
> UwU
> 
> *Hugs*


*huuuuuugus*

You're an awesome friend you know

*Smooch*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

And i've done it xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> 3 more





ssaannttoo said:


> 2 more





ssaannttoo said:


> And i've done it xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


>


1000 posts in one day

next 10000 xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *huuuuuugus*
> 
> You're an awesome friend you know
> 
> *Smooch*


As you are friend!

*Huuuugs veery tightly and smooches*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> As you are friend!
> 
> *Huuuugs veery tightly and smooches*


^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

@Guifrog CHECK IT


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> And already surpassed gui in reaction score!


WHAT


ssaannttoo said:


> @Guifrog CHECK IT


QUE


ssaannttoo said:


> And i've done it xD





ssaannttoo said:


> 1000 posts in one day


I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO RESPOND I MEAN CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> WHAT
> 
> QUE
> 
> ...


Im crazy and tired xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> WHAT
> 
> QUE
> 
> ...





ssaannttoo said:


> Im crazy and tired xD


Congratulations!!

And also tired too, being his cheerleader xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> And also tired too, being his cheerleader xD


Sowwy

*Hugs you better*


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Bro what the fuck. Santo out here breaking scores left and right, is there anything this man can’t do??


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Sowwy
> 
> *Hugs you better*


Don't worry I'm glad to help!

*Hugs warmly*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> Bro what the fuck. Santo out here breaking scores left and right, is there anything this man can’t do??


2000 in a day xD


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

I mean you coullllld do it. Based on my calculations, you would just have to keep posting for another 5 and 1/2 hours nonstop and you’d reach that 2k goal =3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> I mean you coullllld do it. Based on my calculations, you would just have to keep posting for another 5 and 1/2 hours nonstop and you’d reach that 2k goal =3


I dont wanna do that xD


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, thought so. 1k posts is alrdy crazy enough as it is. Congratz mate, u truly are the king of FAF ^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yeah, thought so. 1k posts is alrdy crazy enough as it is. Congratz mate, u truly are the king of FAF ^w^


Not yet though got over 4,000 left


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> Bro what the fuck. Santo out here breaking scores left and right, is there anything this man can’t do??





ssaannttoo said:


> 2000 in a day xD


I believe you can!

[Translation:

Everyone says there's a limit for everything, but only a few break that limit and surpass themselves]


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> I mean you coullllld do it. Based on my calculations, you would just have to keep posting for another 5 and 1/2 hours nonstop and you’d reach that 2k goal =3





ssaannttoo said:


> I dont wanna do that xD


*flops by thinking in that nonstop*



Erix said:


> Yeah, thought so. 1k posts is alrdy crazy enough as it is. Congratz mate, u truly are the king of FAF ^w^


HE IS!!

(\^w^/)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Not yet though got over 4,000 left


Pppft!

4k only?

For you that's a simple breathe, a saiyan yell xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *flops by thinking in that nonstop*
> 
> 
> HE IS!!
> ...


Lol *Hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol *Hugs*


Haha

*hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Haha
> 
> *hugs*


*Hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Hugs*


*smooches*

Hey did you see the image I posted to cheer you up/quoting your sucess today? :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *smooches*
> 
> Hey did you see the image I posted to cheer you up/quoting your sucess today? :3


I didn't, where is it?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I didn't, where is it?


Here, the last page's last post I believe


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I believe you can!
> 
> [Translation:
> 
> Everyone says there's a limit for everything, but only a few break that limit and surpass themselves]


Lol 1000 posts isn't that big a deal I just thought it would b e cool and tried. Nothing much beyond that


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol 1000 posts isn't that big a deal I just thought it would b e cool and tried. Nothing much beyond that


But you haven't did this before right?

You are breaking your limits very fast!

Haha even if you only did 1000 you're closer to your goal!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> But you haven't did this before right?
> 
> You are breaking your limits very fast!
> 
> Haha even if you only did 1000 you're closer to your goal!!


True true xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> True true xD


XD

Hey even I believe I will hit 5k soon only being a poster support xD
4,649


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> XD
> 
> Hey even I believe I will hit 5k soon only being a poster support xD
> 4,649


You got this!

wanna run for it?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You got this!
> 
> wanna run for it?


Mmm!

Yes! It seems fun! :3

#UvS channel....
Wait this isn't discahrd av@ea3&bwsab&26hqhs!! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Mmm!
> 
> Yes! It seems fun! :3
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What?


Nothing xD
Just a discord Channel redirect joke


Yes friendo I want to run for it! :3
Hehe it looks fun


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Nothing xD
> Just a discord Channel redirect joke
> 
> 
> ...


Okie dokie


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

NWES... NEWS everyfun!!

santo did not only achieve 1k in a day but also he inspired Tacoshark and me to beat our scores!!
@Tacoshark and me Fcomega121 did reach 5k!












@Guifrog! you're only 202 posts apart from your next milestone!! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

OwO

That warms my heart, knowing I inspired two awesome people

UwU


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> NWES... NEWS everyfun!!
> 
> santo did not only achieve 1k in a day but also he inspired Tacoshark and me to beat our scores!!
> @Tacoshark and me Fcomega121 did reach 5k!
> ...


I just love how you’ve become this news anchor reporting on fwiendos high scores xd awesome!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> That warms my heart, knowing I inspired two awesome people
> 
> UwU


Awww of course warm foxxo!

You inspire us with friendship and wholesomeness!

UwU



(OMG my dad did bring me a real crown!! And I'll go to eat pizza! See you sweeties!!)


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Awww of course warm foxxo!
> 
> You inspire us with friendship and wholesomeness!
> 
> ...


Aww that’s so sweet!

AND WAIT A SECOND WHAT, YOUR DAD IS LEGIT CELEBRATING WITH YOU?? THATS DOPE! 

and he actually gave a crown..Your dads a god! xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Aww that’s so sweet!
> 
> AND WAIT A SECOND WHAT, YOUR DAD IS LEGIT CELEBRATING WITH YOU?? THATS DOPE!
> 
> and he actually gave a crown..Your dads a god! xD


Its child day in his country


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> NWES... NEWS everyfun!!
> 
> santo did not only achieve 1k in a day but also he inspired Tacoshark and me to beat our scores!!
> @Tacoshark and me Fcomega121 did reach 5k!
> ...


THAT'S A LOT OF PINGING ohhh, I didn't realize! OwO Awesome, I've been craving for some points


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Its child day in his country


Oooohhhhhh okay that makes sense. I thought Fcomega told their dad and that was why they were celebrating. I was bouta sayyyy

Still sweet to hear about tho~


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> THAT'S A LOT OF PINGING ohhh, I didn't realize! OwO Awesome, I've been craving for some points


You gonna tip your toes in Gui?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You gonna tip your toes in Gui?


Uh? ówÒ *wiggles my toes*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Uh? ówÒ *wiggles my toes*


Hehe don't feel like you have too


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Aww that’s so sweet!
> 
> AND WAIT A SECOND WHAT, YOUR DAD IS LEGIT CELEBRATING WITH YOU?? THATS DOPE!
> 
> and he actually gave a crown..Your dads a god! xD


Hehe;


ssaannttoo said:


> Its child day in his country


Exactly! UwU

Haha he did bring pizza only xD
I wasn't expecting a legit (Little caesar's) crown tho!

^w^



Guifrog said:


> THAT'S A LOT OF PINGING ohhh, I didn't realize! OwO Awesome, I've been craving for some points


OwO

Haha yep!
You're close to be make a milestone!!

UwU



Erix said:


> Oooohhhhhh okay that makes sense. I thought Fcomega told their dad and that was why they were celebrating. I was bouta sayyyy
> 
> Still sweet to hear about tho~


Still sweet indeed!

With my friends, parents and my dog celebrating today!!

(\^w^/)


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

I refuse to submit to anyone other than the Queen.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

OMG found something wholesome for @ssaannttoo!

Ξάνθος (xanthos) in greek means yellow (blonde or golden),

Santo in spanish means saint,

And Shanti in hindi means: "_*Inner peace, a state of being mentally and spiritually at peace*, with enough knowledge and understanding *to keep oneself strong in the face of discord or stress*_"

Everything makes sense now!! UwU

*Smooches the golden peaceful saint foxxo*


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> I refuse to submit to anyone other than the Queen.


And who might that be? :0


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> And who might that be? :0



I haven't figured that part out yet but I'm gettin' there.


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> I haven't figured that part out yet but I'm gettin' there.


Surely if there’s a queen, a king can coexist as well no? Why not serve both ^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OMG found something wholesome for @ssaannttoo!
> 
> Ξάνθος (xanthos) in greek means yellow (blonde or golden),
> 
> ...


xD Wanna know where my name came from? xD


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Surely if there’s a queen, a king can coexist as well no? Why not serve both ^w^



Too much effort, too little time.
One ruler is enough for me.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> xD Wanna know where my name came from? xD


Yes pwease! XD

I'm curious!

OwO


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> Too much effort, too little time.
> One ruler is enough for me.


Alright if you say so! Though, I have to say, the king @ssaannttoo is a very humble man. I’m sure if you gave him a chance you’d realize what you’re missing out on =3


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Alright if you say so! Though, I have to say, the king @ssaannttoo is a very humble man. I’m sure if you gave him a chance you’d realize what you’re missing out on =3



I like him. 
I just don't want him as a king.

I can have a different opinion politically while retaining my personal appreciation.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Alright if you say so! Though, I have to say, the king @ssaannttoo is a very humble man. I’m sure if you gave him a chance you’d realize what you’re missing out on =3


STAP! No praise to the king >:I



Fcomega121 said:


> Yes pwease! XD
> 
> I'm curious!
> 
> OwO


GTA 5 xD

The city is Santos. I was watching a video the day before I made my account about drugs that turn people into animals. Somebody was already "Santo" So I just doubled all the letters.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> I like him.
> I just don't want him as a king.
> 
> I can have a different opinion politically while retaining my personal appreciation.


Meh King isn't the right title. More like Lunatic xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> STAP! No praise to the king >:I
> 
> 
> GTA 5 xD
> ...


GTA? 5?

:0

Mind=blwun!


So cool!!
I didn't know it!
I thought your real name was santo xD
The double letters are something very original friendo!
Others would've just added a number!

*Claps claps*

Those animadrugs sound like something ben's character would do xD


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> I like him.
> I just don't want him as a king.
> 
> I can have a different opinion politically while retaining my personal appreciation.


Yes, of course! Am sad though, but you might be on to something.. Santo does kind of seem like an air head to me ; )


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> GTA? 5?
> 
> :0
> 
> ...


Though I've never played gta nor would I. too violent for me xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yes, of course! Am sad though, but you might be on to something.. Santo does kind of seem like an air head to me ; )


Im less ruler and more of a friend for people anyways. An equal.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Though I've never played gta nor would I. too violent for me xD


Same! xD

I just like the superhero mods and crazyness into it

That's why I prefer other games!
UwU

(Would like to buy someday need for speed but I'm happy with my cereal price videogame after +10 years lol)


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I just like the superhero mods and crazyness into it



I spend a copious amount of time just...driving around in non-combat mode or whatever it's called.
It's kinda relaxing in a weird way.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> I spend a copious amount of time just...driving around in non-combat mode or whatever it's called.
> It's kinda relaxing in a weird way.


Indeed!

Just making the "mongol" as we say in spaniard spanish it's relaxing for an evening!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im less ruler and more of a friend for people anyways. An equal.


Indeed!
You're not a ruler! You're everyone's friend!!

UwU


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Lol, this thread still makes me laugh


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol, this thread still makes me laugh



Welp. You are the joy boi after all.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol, this thread still makes me laugh


Aww
Joy boi!!

You're like a Christmas reindeer!
Always with positive energy! :3



Raever said:


> Welp. You are the joy boi after all.


+10 for you

Exactly!
He's a furball of joy!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2021)

If I click on any random place on the FAF webpage, there is a 42% chance that it will be a ssaanntto post.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If I click on any random place on the FAF webpage, there is a 42% chance that it will be a ssaanntto post.


42%??

no way! it's not like that by far!

...
more like 78% actually! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If I click on any random place on the FAF webpage, there is a 42% chance that it will be a ssaanntto post.


Yeah....


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah....



What the hell dude? 
Don't you sleep??


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> What the hell dude?
> Don't you sleep??


wait really!

it is 8:18 for him already! :0


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Raever said:


> What the hell dude?
> Don't you sleep??


Sleep?

*Head tilt*



Fcomega121 said:


> wait really!
> 
> it is 8:18 for him already! :0


7:18


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Sleep?
> 
> *Head tilt*
> 
> ...


AAAA time savings!! xD

yay!! it's early still!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> AAAA time savings!! xD
> 
> yay!! it's early still!!


Just a bit


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just a bit


I know!

^w^

*boop while still early*


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 30, 2021)

*hands cupcake for the floof*

*waddles back to the kitchen*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

*dances in the background*

*wiggles ears at cupcake*


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 30, 2021)

*wanders in from the street*

I saw a cupcake walk by...


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> 7:18


Whoa, you sleep early! Like 8:00/8:30 or something?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Whoa, you sleep early! Like 8:00/8:30 or something?


yep!
he goes to sleep at *8 pm* every day!!
or rarely at 9 pm. or at 2 am! as one time when he came back from kayaking


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

OH NO!!! BAD NEWS! ;w;

Santo has left for today
he told me Right Now on discord that his brother is in the hospital!!


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OH NO!!! BAD NEWS! ;w;
> 
> Santo has left for today
> he told me Right Now on discord that his brother is in the hospital!!
> View attachment 108743


Oh no! I send my luck their way. Hopefully everything turns out all right


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

Erix said:


> Oh no! I send my luck their way. Hopefully everything turns out all right


I hope, he just said the paramedics did just go
I hope everything goes alright


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

I should pick them up when he gets treated.


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I should pick them up when he gets treated.


Wow Santo, back on so soon? I hope everything’s going somewhat well


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

The paramedics took him. They're waiting for x rays before popping it back in. Im dressed and ready to go get them.


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Ah, I see. Let it be known that if you need to talk, we all got your back, though I’m sure you already know that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thanks


anytime


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If I click on any random place on the FAF webpage, there is a 42% chance that it will be a ssaanntto post.


hmm...


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 5, 2021)

1 2.. 1 2 3 4!!

*Anime battery music*

HEEEES CLOSERR!!....

Wait this isn't a wrestling tournament xD

Santo is very close!



Only a few thousands!!




I'm preparing something!
Haha I don't know if I will have enough time at this rate lol

And on reaction score...



WXYZ is next one onbe surpassed!!
:3

*Happy cat noises*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 5, 2021)

Lol dont wory xD not that close.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 5, 2021)

@ssaannttoo did you prepare a speech already, because at your growing rate you should start, time runs out buddy XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 5, 2021)

I've already thought about it. Not quite sure what to say.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 10, 2021)

AH HA HA HA HA!! For the first time the entire front page is mine!! Beware @ssaannttoo, for I am coming!!


----------



## Erix (May 10, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> AH HA HA HA HA!! For the first time the entire front page is mine!! Beware @ssaannttoo, for I am coming!!


I can truly verify this Santo

What the fuck xD





Truly overtaking the Forum games thread


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> I can truly verify this Santo
> 
> What the fuck xD
> 
> ...


AH HA HA HA HA SLEEP IS UNECESSARY


----------



## Play3r (May 10, 2021)

. . .
just waaiit


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 10, 2021)

Player said:


> . . .
> just waaiit


For what?


----------



## Play3r (May 10, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> For what?


i'm not ready yet


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 10, 2021)

Player said:


> i'm not ready yet


Are you making a run at the gauntlet?


----------



## Erix (May 10, 2021)

This is exciting! Competition for the throne, who will win?? :O


----------



## Play3r (May 10, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Are you making a run at the gauntlet?


already have


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 10, 2021)

I SHALL NOT BE FELLED SO EASILY


----------



## Play3r (May 10, 2021)

,,,
my time has come.


----------



## Play3r (May 10, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> I SHALL NOT BE FELLED SO EASILY


oh really?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> This is exciting! Competition for the throne, who will win?? :O


We need popcorn! :O

*brings some insomniac bacon popcorns*


----------



## Erix (May 10, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> We need popcorn! :O
> 
> *brings some insomniac bacon popcorns*


Hey Fcomega! Fancy seeing you here at this time <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Hey Fcomega! Fancy seeing you here at this time <3


Bark!!

Hewwo! Fancy but unhwlthy ;w;

I'm trying to sleep, even left discord for today, I'm relaxed and sleepy but.. I can't :0

*hugs you*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 10, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> AH HA HA HA HA!! For the first time the entire front page is mine!! Beware @ssaannttoo, for I am coming!!


Im... im speechless, great job... but im not done yet :3


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 10, 2021)

I always knew you were the lord and master 
All hail Santo
The myth
The fox
The legend

and he appreciates my stupidity which is always a plus


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 10, 2021)

*Hugs*

Of course, stupidity is a gift. One I know much about


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 10, 2021)

Right I’m gonna start a cult
With special handshakes , bonkers rituals and free tea 

all hail the chosen one
*mumbles and chants that sound suspiciously like Madonna’s Holiday*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 10, 2021)

Oh my.. so many people... dont eat me ;w;


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 10, 2021)

*sneakily noms on tail*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im... im speechless, great job... but im not done yet :3


Aww
Always 100 steps ahead! :3



ssaannttoo said:


> Oh my.. so many people... dont eat me ;w;


Nuuuwuu

Nevah!!
Just eat chu with kisses! ^w^

*lots of smooches and kisses for the talented foxxo*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 13, 2021)

NEW MILESTONE!!!

40K REACTIONS!!!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 19, 2021)

The final battle begins!








そそるぜこのは！


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 19, 2021)

Why more anime xD

Im not that strong


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Why more anime xD
> 
> Im not that strong


Haha awww
I kn..
I mean YES you are >=3

I wanted to share you my favorite anime, opening and admiration for the final battle xD

I'm into the fun in game of course!
^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 19, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Haha awww
> I kn..
> I mean YES you are >=3
> 
> ...


Its fun, thanks :3

*Hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Its fun, thanks :3
> 
> *Hugs*


Hehe you're welcome!!
:3

*Hugs back in anime*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 19, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hehe you're welcome!!
> :3
> 
> *Hugs back in anime*


Hehe


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hehe


^w^

Hehe I'll prepare my post I lost now hehehe


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've already thought about it. Not quite sure what to say.


*Dramatically pointing and screaming like Oprah*
"Your mom gay! Your mom gay! Everyone's mom GAY!!!!!"


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 20, 2021)

Wait what final battle? Against who?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Wait what final battle? Against who?


*ME.*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 20, 2021)

Oh wait really?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Oh wait really?


Well I'm already in the process of thwarting @ssaannttoo so who else is left?


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 20, 2021)

I'm here but I probably won't be a threat until season 5


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> I'm here but I probably won't be a threat until season 5



Ah. Okay.

Like every conflict in the Dragon Ball (whatever) series, I shall patiently await your full transformation.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 20, 2021)

Yes. I am currently at 3% of my full power


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Yes. I am currently at 3% of my full power



...... Oh.
That's gonna be a long wait then.
Think you'll  remember to ping me when you're done? :/


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Oh, ho ho. I see your plans, and I will unleash 100 AND 10 PERCENT OF MY POWER!


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 20, 2021)

Is this the final spurt that we have longed for?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> I'm here but I probably won't be a threat until season 5


OwO


TyraWadman said:


> ...... Oh.
> That's gonna be a long wait then.
> Think you'll  remember to ping me when you're done? :/









ssaannttoo said:


> Oh, ho ho. I see your plans, and I will unleash 100 AND 10 PERCENT OF MY POWER!


(ﾉ*0*)ﾉ



FoxWithAName said:


> Is this the final spurt that we have longed for?


Apparently yes!!

OoO


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Y'all are weirdos *hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Y'all are weirdos *hugs*


Awww

Wima wirdo!! Fanks!

*Hags tightenly*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Awww
> 
> Wima wirdo!! Fanks!
> 
> *Hags tightenly*


^w^


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 21, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OwO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it buckaroo


----------



## Guifrog (May 22, 2021)

It's hard to believe this is about to reach the final outcome :0


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

I know right xD I was sorta surprised as well.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> It's hard to believe this is about to reach the final outcome :0


:0


ssaannttoo said:


> I know right xD I was sorta surprised as well.


XD

Hahaha

We are so f.. close!!

I guess I won the bet right?

*Hugs you both*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Wait, wait, wait there is a bet?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Wait, wait, wait there is a bet?


An imaginary one xD

Gui said 3-2 months and I said 1 or half!


----------



## Guifrog (May 22, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> An imaginary one xD
> 
> Gui said 3-2 months and I said 1 or half!


Actually, I said 2 months! Or more specifically:


Guifrog said:


> Hmmm you've defeated Simo after 9 days, after roughly 3,000 posts, which means... *attempts working out the maths in my head* You might be able to conquer the top poster after about 41 days at the same pace! I'll place my bet on two months
> 
> 2309


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

How long has it been?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Actually, I said 2 months! Or more specifically:



[Q, post: 121686"]
That's right! :0
[/QUOTE]



ssaannttoo said:


> How long has it been?


since march 28 actually:3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> [Q, post: 121686"]
> That's right! :0




since march 28 actually:3
[/QUOTE]
Neato, that's when I beat TR?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> since march 28 actually:3


Neato, that's when I beat TR?
[/QUOTE]
Yesh! :3

It was at that time!

Oh god aaaaa

I broke quotes!!!! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Neato, that's when I beat TR?


Yesh! :3

It was at that time!

Oh god aaaaa

I broke quotes!!!! XD
[/QUOTE]
OwO

How is that even possible?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yesh! :3
> 
> It was at that time!
> 
> ...


OwO

How is that even possible?
[/QUOTE]




*Bursting in laughter*

Oh god!!! I did break it absolutely xD!!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Oh goodness zests take a break xD

Now it should work


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh goodness zests take a break xD
> 
> Now it should work


XD

I need some cereal to work properly xD

Now it works!



ssaannttoo said:


> zests


Best zests xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> XD
> 
> I need some cereal to work properly xD
> 
> ...


Just xD

Get out!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just xD
> 
> Get out!


*Kicks my own butt out*

Aaaeeeeeeehh!!! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *Kicks my own butt out*
> 
> Aaaeeeeeeehh!!! XD


well there she goes xD


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 22, 2021)

Geez... didn’t know my boyfriend was so power hungry *startled bear noises*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Geez... didn’t know my boyfriend was so power hungry *startled bear noises*


Hahaha yeeeah!!

He's just a few hundreds away from the final achievement!!

"goooo santooo!! Yooohoo!!"


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 22, 2021)

God damn


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> well there she goes xD


*falls back on my butt in this thread 4 minutes ago btw*

AAAAAAAAAAA xD

*splat*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> God damn


He's an achievement fox!

:3

I have A post prepared for him lol


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 22, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> He's an achievement fox!
> 
> :3
> 
> I have A post prepared for him lol


He really is aint he


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> He really is aint he


Hehe he is! :3

*dances cutely*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 22, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Geez... didn’t know my boyfriend was so power hungry *startled bear noises*


I will eat everyting!

*Noms bear*


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I will eat everyting!
> 
> *Noms bear*


Nuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 22, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Geez... didn’t know my boyfriend was so power hungry *startled bear noises*


Maybe you should spank him so he learns his lesson.


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 22, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> Maybe you should spank him so he learns his lesson.


I have better ways to teach him a lesson. I’m a big boi bear dom after all  but shhhhhh we gotta be good on here. I’m so used to discord that I typed something way worse at first lmaoooo


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 22, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> I have better ways to teach him a lesson. I’m a big boi bear dom after all  but shhhhhh we gotta be good on here. I’m so used to discord that I typed something way worse at first lmaoooo


Oh dear beard bear hear bard lair hahahaha

*Flops surprised*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> I have better ways to teach him a lesson. I’m a big boi bear dom after all  but shhhhhh we gotta be good on here. I’m so used to discord that I typed something way worse at first lmaoooo


Im watchning you mister.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im watchning you mister.


*Either mental pic lol*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *Either mental pic lol*


xD

Oh lord that's adorable.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> xD
> 
> Oh lord that's adorable.


Aww xD

Thank you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Aww xD
> 
> Thank you!


Dude, its kinda scary how close I am.

175

now 174 messages away from tying with Niedlich.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Dude, its kinda scary how close I am.
> 
> 175
> 
> now 174 messages away from tying with Niedlich.


Oooh my god!!!

:0

I understand you friend!

You're so close frim being the king that it is overwhelming right?

Do you want another banger song? ;3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oooh my god!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> ...


INVIGORATING!!!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> INVIGORATING!!!


It is the ultra instinct theme haha

When goku reaches the ultimate state in the force tournament!! 

It is super INVIGORATING!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> It is the ultra instinct theme haha
> 
> When goku reaches the ultimate state in the force tournament!!
> 
> It is super INVIGORATING!!


The voice is a bit interesting though xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The voice is a bit interesting though xD


I know right? XD

Sorry I wass missing 7 minutes because I love this song xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I know right? XD
> 
> Sorry I wass missing 7 minutes because I love this song xD


Dont worry at all :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Dont worry at all :3


Thank you! :3

*Hugs*

Now.
Go for et!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Thank you! :3
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> ...


We weill see how it goooooooks!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> We weill see how it goooooooks!


Yeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeeeeee!!!!!


*Licks*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Licks*


Owo

*Licks back like licking a pawpsiepop*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 23, 2021)

*farts*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

@Guifrog look!!


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 23, 2021)

Its going to happen, I don't know why I am excited, really I don't know.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Today is a bit of a milestone for me. I joined July 14th 2020. Now that may not be a year ago, but the amount of time that I have spent on this site is... a lot xD and I'm happy to say that I've made many friends along the way. But I've also made a lot of mistakes, I've learned so much about myself that I didn't think was possible. And all thanks to the many wonderful people that I've met. Im glad to say that I've made these lessons with you guys, my friends. The ones who were around when I started, the ones who left, the ones who came into it. It's... given me a connection I desperately needed in these trying times. To be honest, I lost contact with most of my in person friends, and the bond that I was able to make with you guys... it got me through it all, and because of that I dont have the words to show you all the gratification I have in my heart. Thank you.

@Arishipshape Thank you for being a friend, for putting up with my stupid shenanigans. For being my father for a bit. That really helped me to Develop a friendship with people. I had been on for a while at that point, but that helped to give me more of a resolve to be present here, to be a part of the community.

@BassFoxBoog You silly britches! While we've spent less time than I would like you're an extremely wonderful friend. Super silly and fun to hang around with.

@ben909 You mister! You are the one who  TFed me into an eevee in the first place. Oh the wonderful stories that came from that alone. Im very grateful for that, so I can act on my sillier side. It was a fantastic story like that I will remember for the rest of my life. Apart from that though you've were there from my beginning, on almost every day with the same words. You're a part of the family. Thank you :3 

@Borophagus Monoclinous You mister are one old one! And I think having you around is quite fun, being grounded and not necessarily all out there in the way I am. Though the farting is a funny trope. Doing it all the time drinking whiskey. You're like that uncle, and It just makes me feel all warm and toasty seeing you on ^w^

@Cosmic-FS While we dont hang out often, or speak regularly, you are still one of the first faces I saw when I joined the forums all those months ago. My first day on PVP was a strange drug trip. Your face is always one of symbolism for me.

@Eli_the_Wolf23 You my friend, it has been a while. I think it was wonderful seeing you on the fun we'd get up to, the conversations we'd have. I miss ya friend.

@Erix mah main man Erix, what up Bruv you gonna try and clap me now, huh fool? Thats what I thought. Silly monkey. I'll be seeing you around on UvsM, you silly man you! be it 60 or 17.

@ExtinguishedHope Oh mah lord! You're my 4 letter word buddy! Its awesome to wake up in the morning and see that you've posted on it so we can keep the streak going. then we have a little back and forth before we gotta go about our days. I look forward to that, thanks :3

@Fcomega121 oh my, what is there to say? Everything xD You're a wonderful person, who I actually met before you decided to fully join faf. I saw your profile and thought you had a really cool pfp. But then a month later you started talking to me, and thats where it started. All the time we've spent after that, the conversations we've had. How both of us has grown and changed since then. im proud to call you my friend.

@FooFoo4230 THE LIKE MASTER HIMSELF! You were on before reactions were a thing. I remember you'd go through posts all the way back and like everything. It was crazy, the dedication you had is admirable. and really quite insane. Both of our pfps are made by the same AI and we're practically brothers at this point. But then the great purge happened and it got you. I've missed you so much ever since friend, I hope you are doing well.

@GentleButter this wonderful person, has done so much free art for me. Their resolve to sit down and get work done despite their health is both admirable and show just how strong they can be. I think its awesome that I was able to get to know you, and extremely humbling. Thank you.

@Good Boy Avery the level 28 good boy. You were one of the first people I messaged on faf. You're a fantastic writer, and Im glad to call you my friend. While it has been a while since we last spoke, I hope you are doing well.

@Rystren The snoot planter! I think you and your character are absolutely genius! The beginning of my faf career was watching you float around in LPW. the fun we got up to it will stick with me forever. I miss seeing ya around all the time buddy. But I know you're a very busy fur. There will always be a spot for you in LPW.

@Guifrog my other dad! That was a wonderful part of faf history. The fun we had together messing with everybody. Oh and the smooching, the drugs, the drama, the heart break. THE ACTION! Oh all the fun times we had, the stupid things we did. You are truly a wonderful person, encouraging me to go the distance, to go for number one. Thanks dear, I wouldn't have been able to do it without you.

@Hiridor You ^w^ You are a fun mister LPW pants. Without fail almost every day you're on. Maybe not for the whole day, but just seeing you that once is enough to get my spirits up that you are there. The crazy things we've done with the blankets, the void. The crazy things your mind can come up with. Thank you :3

@Izzy4895 THE SPANKER! AAAAAA. You're the best at spanking, really know how to get ir right in there. Thanks for doing all those stupid things with me xD

@Keefur another ancient one! While its been a while you seemed to be a legend to me, an untouchable. Seeing your pfp meant that I was walking among giants. Im not quite sure how to say it, but.. you.. you are special and I appreciate ya. :3

@L.Rey Mah name Jeff. Funky mister, talking to me, telling me I need to appreciate myself. It.. it may not seem like much but hearing that sometimes, while hard helps. Thank you.

@lenago mah goodness mister hat fox! The things you do, the patterns you follow. I love it, its always conforting to see you on pvp. The mistakes I've made, I appreciate you. Thank you. And in thanks Im giving you the keys to your very own house! *Pulls down the sheets covering it, and the house crumples* ..... oh no... Welp win some you loose some *Gives you free keys*

@Matt the Terrier The fluffiest, happiest, and probably the most positive person I've met on these forums. You get into work every day, no matter how poor you feel how much you dont wanna do it. You're an idol for me, something I want to strive to become. And of course you show some of the best affection. Thank you for being my friend.

@metatherat Meta, Meta, Meta. You are the reason I kept up with pvp for so long. Seeing your wonderful rat face all your TF potions. Aa those were the days. Thanks Meta mah favorite rat friend!

@Nexus Cabler Your nickname is birb friend. xD You're a wonderfully goofy and tasteful friend. Im so glad we've managed to get closer. Thank you for everything.

@Niedlich the Wolf My greatest adversary. And a great friend. The face games we do where we go back and froth always fills me with joy. The time we've spent, I wouldn't trade it for anything.

@Niru the Husky BACON! Bacon boi. I understand you're busy now a days but to know you're still out there, dishing bacon out like a supper hero. it fills me with determination.

@Pygmepatl the tiny skunk who packs a big punch. Whoooow are you musky! A little bundle of coffee hyperactivity is what you are. I know we've had a rocky relationship. Im sorry I couldn't have done better. But I hope we can make amends and go further than we have ever gone before ^w^

@SinglePringle You like to try and take my power from me xD. Every morning I was euphorias and see at least 30 notifications you've sent me. I enjoy going through every sningle one to see what you've sent me. Its like opening presents on christmas!

@Tacoshark a you are truly amazing. You take your time to help animals. and then you take eveyn more time to do more! You're crazy my friend doing so much for you and your girlfriend. Thanks for being somebody I call friend.

@TR273 You are truly somebody I look up to. While I know I could never reach the like ratio you have. You were the one who inspired me to go on this journey. Doing the time making the messages. You were always somebody I looked up to. The mother of the forums. Thank you.

@Universe the stuck dragon that always gets into the wrong spots. I think you're wonderful and adorable. And you have as sweet purr ^w^

@Yakamaru Now that I think about it you're one of the first people I came across in LPW. All the things we've done afterwards, the threads we've posted in. The fun we have. Its crazy to think its been so long. :3

And finally @sleepy kitty you're a wonderful, fun loving catto. Such a sweet person who is always able to bring up my spirits. Thank you, and I hope to see more from you ^w^

Now.. that was a lot of writing y'all. And I was brought to tears when I was writing it (I know what a looser) All the time I've spent with ou guys it really means something to me. And I hope to 40,000 more messages with each and every one of you. While I have a bit more posting to go, I wanted to get this out of the way. Love you guys.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Also im very sorry for the wall of text. I just had a lot I wanted to say to you guys. I hope you dont mind.


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2021)

aaaaa i have been mentioned in a speach 







a speech too long to quote


----------



## Tacoshark (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Also im very sorry for the wall of text. I just had a lot I wanted to say to you guys. I hope you dont mind.


Daww, it is so sweet and cool to see how you have made so many friends here


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Daww, it is so sweet and cool to see how you have made so many friends here


I've never had this many friends irl xD The power of a an actual cute face helps.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Today is a bit of a milestone for me. I joined July 14th 2020. Now that may not be a year ago, but the amount of time that I have spent on this site is... a lot xD and I'm happy to say that I've made many friends along the way. But I've also made a lot of mistakes, I've learned so much about myself that I didn't think was possible. And all thanks to the many wonderful people that I've met. Im glad to say that I've made these lessons with you guys, my friends. The ones who were around when I started, the ones who left, the ones who came into it. It's... given me a connection I desperately needed in these trying times. To be honest, I lost contact with most of my in person friends, and the bond that I was able to make with you guys... it got me through it all, and because of that I dont have the words to show you all the gratification I have in my heart. Thank you.
> 
> @Arishipshape Thank you for being a friend, for putting up with my stupid shenanigans. For being my father for a bit. That really helped me to Develop a friendship with people. I had been on for a while at that point, but that helped to give me more of a resolve to be present here, to be a part of the community.
> 
> ...


!!!

I'm almost crying of happiness!! <3
You're so amazing and sweet

Always there, being a cheer up for my life
Brightening my days with your silliness and  eign an amazing friend I love ya santy santo santo!
<3




ssaannttoo said:


> Now.. that was a lot of writing y'all. And I was brought to tears when I was writing it (I know what a looser)


You ain't a loser!

I've cryied in happiness and emotions ;UwU;

I want to talk and met you even more!

All of this started because I saw and loved each others pfps!!

You're my besy friend!
And would not change that ever

*Hugs super tightly*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Also im very sorry for the wall of text. I just had a lot I wanted to say to you guys. I hope you dont mind.


I don't mind

In fact you're always in my mind ina good way!!

(I've got a hit in my knee a few minutes but you've lifted me up) 

<3



ssaannttoo said:


> I've never had this many friends irl xD


Me neither xD


ssaannttoo said:


> The power of a an actual cute face helps.


Awww of course!!

I'm your faf friend and hope someday also irl one

*Hugs*


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 23, 2021)

Tsk tsk a wall of text and not one mention of your bearo boyfriend? Wowwwwwwwwwwweew xP


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 23, 2021)

I’ll make sure to bap the “king” extra hard now. *over theatrical eye rolls while I have a dumb smile on my face*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Tsk tsk a wall of text and not one mention of your bearo boyfriend? Wowwwwwwwwwwweew xP


Lol you were gonna get a special talking to xD


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol you were gonna get a special talking to xD


Oh really xP


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Oh really xP


You know it butt head xD


----------



## Deegan Rin (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You know it butt head xD


Good ;3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Thats right xD


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2021)

it has been done


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (May 23, 2021)

AAAAAA!!!!!!!

*sets of fireworks*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

All this work xD it has paid off.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Today!!!!

Is the DAY!!!

through an amazing year!
A lighthearted entity in the shape of a fox!
A dancing queen! A wonderful friend!

Has done something that many believed impossible!!

He did reach the post max score in LESS of a year!
We are proud of him!




I'm a newbie on the forums but I've been enlightened by him
My best friend!
My hero, An awesome foxxo!
My life is now complete bevause of him!

I will treasure my memories here forever
And I want to make even more with you
And all my friends I've met here thanks to you! <3

And now we'll celebrate here
Cheers!, ¡Salud!, Kanpai!! Prost freund!!, Chin chin!, Á vossa!!,
Santé! (French just fits perfectly here haha! Santo santé!)









(Don't worry I'll not get hyper high!
XD
Those are fake beverages!
Hehe
Piña colada, grape soda-less soda, granada juice and granada!)

<3
Congratulations my friend!!
Now you can take a well deserved vacation if you need!!
Or a break, you deserve it as you desire ^w^


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> All this work xD it has paid off.


Of couse my bfff! friend!

I'm so proud of you! <3
Did you see my multiple posts here?


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

AAAAA you're too kind!

*Tackle hugs*


----------



## Tacoshark (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> All this work xD it has paid off.


Haha, now to wait to join you on that leaderboard

.........got a ways to go ;w;


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> AAAAA you're too kind!
> 
> *Tackle hugs*


*Tackle hugs back*

Awwww
Of course!!!

^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Haha, now to wait to join you on that leaderboard
> 
> .........got a ways to go ;w;


Doesn't mean you cant d it ^w^

We build each other up so we can be equals :3



Fcomega121 said:


> *Tackle hugs back*
> 
> Awwww
> Of course!!!
> ...


*Hugs tightly*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Doesn't mean you cant d it ^w^
> 
> We build each other up so we can be equals :3
> 
> ...


^w^

Yeeee

*Hugs tightly*

I really feel on christmas bud!

See you on the top leaderboard makes me feel sohappy!

Like santa claus coming to town but in this case santo ^w^


----------



## Guifrog (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Today!!!!
> 
> Is the DAY!!!
> 
> ...


Banana-buster baboons, that's a lot of HANDS!! Also, updated first post.

Twas awesome as it lasted, this supercalifragilisticexpialodocious experience!


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Today is a bit of a milestone for me. I joined July 14th 2020. Now that may not be a year ago, but the amount of time that I have spent on this site is... a lot xD and I'm happy to say that I've made many friends along the way. But I've also made a lot of mistakes, I've learned so much about myself that I didn't think was possible. And all thanks to the many wonderful people that I've met. Im glad to say that I've made these lessons with you guys, my friends. The ones who were around when I started, the ones who left, the ones who came into it. It's... given me a connection I desperately needed in these trying times. To be honest, I lost contact with most of my in person friends, and the bond that I was able to make with you guys... it got me through it all, and because of that I dont have the words to show you all the gratification I have in my heart. Thank you.@Arishipshape Thank you for being a friend, for putting up with my stupid shenanigans. For being my father for a bit. That really helped me to Develop a friendship with people. I had been on for a while at that point, but that helped to give me more of a resolve to be present here, to be a part of the community.@BassFoxBoog You silly britches! While we've spent less time than I would like you're an extremely wonderful friend. Super silly and fun to hang around with.@ben909 You mister! You are the one who  TFed me into an eevee in the first place. Oh the wonderful stories that came from that alone. Im very grateful for that, so I can act on my sillier side. It was a fantastic story like that I will remember for the rest of my life. Apart from that though you've were there from my beginning, on almost every day with the same words. You're a part of the family. Thank you :3@Borophagus Monoclinous You mister are one old one! And I think having you around is quite fun, being grounded and not necessarily all out there in the way I am. Though the farting is a funny trope. Doing it all the time drinking whiskey. You're like that uncle, and It just makes me feel all warm and toasty seeing you on ^w^@Cosmic-FS While we dont hang out often, or speak regularly, you are still one of the first faces I saw when I joined the forums all those months ago. My first day on PVP was a strange drug trip. Your face is always one of symbolism for me.@Eli_the_Wolf23 You my friend, it has been a while. I think it was wonderful seeing you on the fun we'd get up to, the conversations we'd have. I miss ya friend.@Erix mah main man Erix, what up Bruv you gonna try and clap me now, huh fool? Thats what I thought. Silly monkey. I'll be seeing you around on UvsM, you silly man you! be it 60 or 17.@ExtinguishedHope Oh mah lord! You're my 4 letter word buddy! Its awesome to wake up in the morning and see that you've posted on it so we can keep the streak going. then we have a little back and forth before we gotta go about our days. I look forward to that, thanks :3@Fcomega121 oh my, what is there to say? Everything xD You're a wonderful person, who I actually met before you decided to fully join faf. I saw your profile and thought you had a really cool pfp. But then a month later you started talking to me, and thats where it started. All the time we've spent after that, the conversations we've had. How both of us has grown and changed since then. im proud to call you my friend.@FooFoo4230 THE LIKE MASTER HIMSELF! You were on before reactions were a thing. I remember you'd go through posts all the way back and like everything. It was crazy, the dedication you had is admirable. and really quite insane. Both of our pfps are made by the same AI and we're practically brothers at this point. But then the great purge happened and it got you. I've missed you so much ever since friend, I hope you are doing well.@GentleButter this wonderful person, has done so much free art for me. Their resolve to sit down and get work done despite their health is both admirable and show just how strong they can be. I think its awesome that I was able to get to know you, and extremely humbling. Thank you.@Good Boy Avery the level 28 good boy. You were one of the first people I messaged on faf. You're a fantastic writer, and Im glad to call you my friend. While it has been a while since we last spoke, I hope you are doing well.@Rystren The snoot planter! I think you and your character are absolutely genius! The beginning of my faf career was watching you float around in LPW. the fun we got up to it will stick with me forever. I miss seeing ya around all the time buddy. But I know you're a very busy fur. There will always be a spot for you in LPW.@Guifrog my other dad! That was a wonderful part of faf history. The fun we had together messing with everybody. Oh and the smooching, the drugs, the drama, the heart break. THE ACTION! Oh all the fun times we had, the stupid things we did. You are truly a wonderful person, encouraging me to go the distance, to go for number one. Thanks dear, I wouldn't have been able to do it without you.@Hiridor You ^w^ You are a fun mister LPW pants. Without fail almost every day you're on. Maybe not for the whole day, but just seeing you that once is enough to get my spirits up that you are there. The crazy things we've done with the blankets, the void. The crazy things your mind can come up with. Thank you :3@Izzy4895 THE SPANKER! AAAAAA. You're the best at spanking, really know how to get ir right in there. Thanks for doing all those stupid things with me xD@Keefur another ancient one! While its been a while you seemed to be a legend to me, an untouchable. Seeing your pfp meant that I was walking among giants. Im not quite sure how to say it, but.. you.. you are special and I appreciate ya. :3@L.Rey Mah name Jeff. Funky mister, talking to me, telling me I need to appreciate myself. It.. it may not seem like much but hearing that sometimes, while hard helps. Thank you.@lenago mah goodness mister hat fox! The things you do, the patterns you follow. I love it, its always conforting to see you on pvp. The mistakes I've made, I appreciate you. Thank you. And in thanks Im giving you the keys to your very own house! *Pulls down the sheets covering it, and the house crumples* ..... oh no... Welp win some you loose some *Gives you free keys*@Matt the Terrier The fluffiest, happiest, and probably the most positive person I've met on these forums. You get into work every day, no matter how poor you feel how much you dont wanna do it. You're an idol for me, something I want to strive to become. And of course you show some of the best affection. Thank you for being my friend.@metatherat Meta, Meta, Meta. You are the reason I kept up with pvp for so long. Seeing your wonderful rat face all your TF potions. Aa those were the days. Thanks Meta mah favorite rat friend!@Nexus Cabler Your nickname is birb friend. xD You're a wonderfully goofy and tasteful friend. Im so glad we've managed to get closer. Thank you for everything.@Niedlich the Wolf My greatest adversary. And a great friend. The face games we do where we go back and froth always fills me with joy. The time we've spent, I wouldn't trade it for anything.@Niru the Husky BACON! Bacon boi. I understand you're busy now a days but to know you're still out there, dishing bacon out like a supper hero. it fills me with determination.@Pygmepatl the tiny skunk who packs a big punch. Whoooow are you musky! A little bundle of coffee hyperactivity is what you are. I know we've had a rocky relationship. Im sorry I couldn't have done better. But I hope we can make amends and go further than we have ever gone before ^w^@SinglePringle You like to try and take my power from me xD. Every morning I was euphorias and see at least 30 notifications you've sent me. I enjoy going through every sningle one to see what you've sent me. Its like opening presents on christmas!@Tacoshark a you are truly amazing. You take your time to help animals. and then you take eveyn more time to do more! You're crazy my friend doing so much for you and your girlfriend. Thanks for being somebody I call friend.@TR273 You are truly somebody I look up to. While I know I could never reach the like ratio you have. You were the one who inspired me to go on this journey. Doing the time making the messages. You were always somebody I looked up to. The mother of the forums. Thank you.@Universe the stuck dragon that always gets into the wrong spots. I think you're wonderful and adorable. And you have as sweet purr ^w^@Yakamaru Now that I think about it you're one of the first people I came across in LPW. All the things we've done afterwards, the threads we've posted in. The fun we have. Its crazy to think its been so long. :3And finally @sleepy kitty you're a wonderful, fun loving catto. Such a sweet person who is always able to bring up my spirits. Thank you, and I hope to see more from you ^w^Now.. that was a lot of writing y'all. And I was brought to tears when I was writing it (I know what a looser) All the time I've spent with ou guys it really means something to me. And I hope to 40,000 more messages with each and every one of you. While I have a bit more posting to go, I wanted to get this out of the way. Love you guys.


YOOOOO?!?!

SJSBDBJEJSBS

HOW DID I MISS THIS?!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> YOOOOO?!?!
> 
> SJSBDBJEJSBS
> 
> HOW DID I MISS THIS?!


Very good question xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> _EDIT: _It's over, ssaannttoo has made it to the first spot.









Guifrog said:


> And for our beneficent campaign, we've reached the overwhelming amount of... 0 bucks!!!
> Congratulations to everyone involved, and thank you for your kind support


*Blows some confetti*

Yeeee!!


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> @Erix mah main man Erix, what up Bruv you gonna try and clap me now, huh fool? Thats what I thought. Silly monkey. I'll be seeing you around on UvsM, you silly man you! be it 60 or 17.


Oh so that’s how it’s gonna be huh? Oh my god, fuck off bruv xD

Bro if you keep poking the bear I WILL clap you


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> Oh so that’s how it’s gonna be huh? Oh my god, fuck off bruv xD
> 
> Bro if you keep poking the bear I WILL clap you


Clap me good bruh, see what happens shirmp


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> YOOOOO?!?!
> 
> SJSBDBJEJSBS
> 
> HOW DID I MISS THIS?!





ssaannttoo said:


> Very good question xD


[That's an excellent question!]





Welcome back erix! :3


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Clap me good bruh, see what happens shirmp


Hoe, if you don’t stop, you bouta catch these hands


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> [And that's an excellent question!]
> View attachment 110991
> 
> 
> Welcome back erix! :3


Lmao thanks Fc <3


----------



## Guifrog (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Today is a bit of a milestone for me. I joined July 14th 2020. Now that may etc. etc. etc.


You're now officially King and Queen
Forum King
Drama Queen
Also thank you for all the kind words, you silly vulpine~! *hugs tight*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Banana-buster baboons, that's a lot of HANDS!! Also, updated first post.


Maaany hands!! :3

Never told you I'm a tetraman like the one from ben 10? XDD



Guifrog said:


> Twas awesome as it lasted, this supercalifragilisticexpialodocious experience!


An super awesomilicioustastic experience indeed!

I'm so glad! Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> You're now officially King and Queen
> Forum King
> Drama Queen
> Also thank you for all the kind words, you silly vulpine~! *hugs tight*


*Hugs you tightly*

Any time friend :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> Lmao thanks Fc <3


Haha awww

You're welcome friend! <3


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've never had this many friends irl xD The power of a an actual cute face helps.


Bro when I read this all I could think of was

*Cap. I smell cap*




Dude you’re like so outgoing and fun to hang with, there’s no way u don’t have that many irl friends. The liessssss. Stop capping bro


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> You're now officially King and Queen
> Forum King
> Drama Queen
> Also thank you for all the kind words, you silly vulpine~! *hugs tight*






He aimed for this since he was a little pup! ÚwÙ





I'm so proud!!





Eeeeeee!!!


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> He aimed for this since he was a little pup! ÚwÙ
> View attachment 110994


Yes, Santo has always dreamed of being FAF ruler since he was just a kid. Back then he was just the prince of FAF xd


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yes, Santo has always dreamed of being FAF ruler since he was just a kid. Back then he was just the prince of FAF xd


Hahah
yesh!

The little fox prince!
Oh that's actually the username of a friend of mine on DA

AAAAA
The coincidences!!


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hahah
> yesh!
> 
> The little fox prince!
> ...


What are the chances?? Connection after connection after connection, it’s just too easy B) we could be detectives Fc!

Santo is secretly the little Fox prince!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> What are the chances?? Connection after connection after connection, it’s just too easy B) we could be detectives Fc!


Yeah right?
We can be detectives dear watson!



Erix said:


> Santo is secretly the little Fox prince!


*detective dramatic jazz*

And the little fox prince is also a femboy!! Ha

Good catch my dear watson!


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah right?
> We can be detectives dear watson!
> 
> 
> ...


We’re a future duo of Sherlock Holmes in the making, say less B)

also erm might be a dumb question but
What’s a femboy?
//>~<//


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> We’re a future duo of Sherlock Holmes in the making, say less B)


Yeah!
We could have our own netflix seiries!! B)



Erix said:


> also erm might be a dumb question but
> What’s a femboy?
> //>~<//


°o°

A femboy is a feminine boy
Like a boy who has "feminine defning" characteristics like wearing dresses, stockings, make up etc

That would be the basic definition :3

Or pic definitions for ya with cute femboys! UwU








This one is awww Lovely
I want to kiss him UwU.
And:


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah!
> We could have our own netflix seiries!! B)
> 
> 
> ...


Omg ofc

femboy

Feminine boy

gahhhh I’m dumbbbbb. Thanks Fc as always for your knowledge on this kinds of stuff TwT I’m sorry me so ignorant


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> Omg ofc
> 
> femboy
> *
> ...


Aww you're welcome!
Knowledge builds up eventually don't worry ^w^
You're not dumb!
Just young!
(... Maybe you're right xD i'm 18 but I feel like a kung fu teacher aaaaa)

I love to be a teacher with friends!
Knowledge is also fun to share not only to learn

Also for masculine girls the term is tomboy!
I'll drop you this lil fact :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

I see y'all are having fun


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I see y'all are having fun


Hehe yeah! :3

I love cute femboys as well :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 23, 2021)

Almost 40k messages, my lord, I don't think anyone is going to get past that ever


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 23, 2021)

Well, unless nied wants to stop you


----------



## GentleButter (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Today is a bit of a milestone for me. I joined July 14th 2020. Now that may not be a year ago, but the amount of time that I have spent on this site is... a lot xD and I'm happy to say that I've made many friends along the way. But I've also made a lot of mistakes, I've learned so much about myself that I didn't think was possible. And all thanks to the many wonderful people that I've met. Im glad to say that I've made these lessons with you guys, my friends. The ones who were around when I started, the ones who left, the ones who came into it. It's... given me a connection I desperately needed in these trying times. To be honest, I lost contact with most of my in person friends, and the bond that I was able to make with you guys... it got me through it all, and because of that I dont have the words to show you all the gratification I have in my heart. Thank you.
> 
> @GentleButter this wonderful person, has done so much free art for me. Their resolve to sit down and get work done despite their health is both admirable and show just how strong they can be. I think its awesome that I was able to get to know you, and extremely humbling. Thank you.


bitch, ily
*bookchecks you*
NNNEEEERRRRRRD <3


----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2021)

You think this is over?

You may have the highest post count, but that means very little if your people do not respect you. 

*Quest Unlocked: Obtain the highest Reaction score.*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You think this is over?
> 
> You may have the highest post count, but that means very little if your people do not respect you.
> 
> *Quest Unlocked: Obtain the highest Reaction score.*


:0

A new mission!!
Santo will acomplish it?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Sorry santo xD

But I'm helping already!

He had 41.98and something before I started reacting :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You think this is over?
> 
> You may have the highest post count, but that means very little if your people do not respect you.
> 
> *Quest Unlocked: Obtain the highest Reaction score.*


Okay I know I won't ever be able to do that xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okay I know I won't ever be able to do that xD


And you're right xD

You can't react to your own posts! 

That's why I did spam you lol
Sorry


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> And you're right xD
> 
> You can't react to your own posts!
> 
> ...


I got 80 messages xD

75 of them were your reactions.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I got 80 messages xD
> 
> 75 of them were your reactions.


XD hahahaha

Yeah! That me xD

*hugs*

This morning I got 2-24 notifs


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> XD hahahaha
> 
> Yeah! That me xD
> 
> ...


Yeah xD

*Pokes*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah xD
> 
> *Pokes*


UwU

*tickle hugs and boops*


----------



## Guifrog (May 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You think this is over?
> 
> You may have the highest post count, but that means very little if your people do not respect you.
> 
> *Quest Unlocked: Obtain the highest Reaction score.*


I would take good break myself and chillax more after post achievement, but I dunno what's inside @ssaannttoo 's mind owo


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I would take good break myself and chillax more after post achievement,


Me too!
If it were me I would take on vacations.. if the world was normal too tho :3



Guifrog said:


> but I dunno what's inside @ssaannttoo 's mind owo


His thoughts are an enigma!
[His thoughts:
OwO
^w^
:3
*Hugs*
Karate!!!
GoooOOod morning!!
Femboys :3


]


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> But I'm helping already!





Fcomega121 said:


> That's why I did spam you lol


Hey, that's cheating!

Let him stand by his own and accomplish the mission by gaining reactions in a natural, and not artificial, way.



ssaannttoo said:


> Okay I know I won't ever be able to do that xD


Funny how you yould first have to fight against three skunks which could easily decide to spray you!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Hey, that's cheating!
> 
> Let him stand by his own and accomplish the mission by gaining reactions in a natural, and not artificial, way.


That's not cheating at all if I'm reacting honestly with my reactions! 



Pygmepatl said:


> Funny how you yould first have to fight against three skunks which could easily decide to spray you!


OwO
the skunk force!!

Aaaaaaa

*Stores some spray in my glass container for.. later*

^w^


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> That's not cheating at all if I'm reacting honestly with my reactions!


...artificially.

Sorry pal, but if he even achieves his goal through that mean, then he won't get any of my recognition.

Posts are posts though, so I'll give him that.



Fcomega121 said:


> *Stores some spray in my glass container for.. later*


*Gives you a can of my own super concentrated spray*

Use wisely.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> ...artificially.
> 
> Sorry pal, but if he even achieves his goal through that mean, then he won't get any of my recognition.
> 
> Posts are posts though, so I'll give him that.


;w;

Nuuuu
*Flops into bed curled up*



Pygmepatl said:


> *Gives you a can of my own super concentrated spray*
> 
> Use wisely.


Oooh!
Tank you! :3

Hehee!
*Goes away innocently with the can*


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oooh!
> Tank you! :3
> 
> Hehee!
> *Goes away innocently with the can*


*Giggles*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Funny how you yould first have to fight against three skunks which could easily decide to spray you!


Yeah, that will be hard.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 25, 2021)

Right that’s it
I’m here now
We
Need
A
@ssaannttoo
Overlord
And I reckon it’s doable
First furaffinity
Next THE WORLD
I’ll be pinky to your brain





And you shall know his name is ssaannttoo


Look at sssannttoo
Know what you see
See a bad mother
(Even James Brown agrees)


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 25, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Right that’s it
> I’m here now
> We
> Need
> ...


I doubt anything will change. Only ever spoken to the hierarchy of the forums once, and I'm not sure if that is doable xD

But thank you *Smooch*


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 26, 2021)

O


ssaannttoo said:


> I doubt anything will change. Only ever spoken to the hierarchy of the forums once, and I'm not sure if that is doable xD
> 
> But thank you *Smooch*


oh nooo
TyraWadman is onto us
I’m gonna go hide in a skip


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I doubt anything will change. Only ever spoken to the hierarchy of the forums once, and I'm not sure if that is doable xD
> 
> But thank you *Smooch*


Awww yeah uwu

But You'll be my king overlord foxxo if that makes you feel good friend!

UwU

*hugs*
*sees down again*
*goes hiding in a skip along bass*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 26, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> O
> 
> oh nooo
> TyraWadman is onto us
> I’m gonna go hide in a skip


And there he go xD


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 26, 2021)

Back now
*floppy banana skin flopped between my ears*
why does everyone smell of the banana splits?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 26, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Back now
> *floppy banana skin flopped between my ears*
> why does everyone smell of the banana splits?


OwO

What?

*has a fish skeletin on my face*

Banana splits?
Where??

OwO


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OwO
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


Dey be everywhere it seems
*sniffs*
i sniff em here 
*walks over to ssaannttoo, sniffs*
i sniff em here!!!!
GImme Splitty goodness


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 26, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Dey be everywhere it seems
> *sniffs*
> i sniff em here
> *walks over to ssaannttoo, sniffs*
> ...


OwO

Well hello there *patpats*


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> Well hello there *patpats*


Why you smell of banana split?
*hugs*
now I smell of da split
Good enough :3
Now......... checks the coast is clear 
Tyra scary


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 26, 2021)

See what I mean


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 27, 2021)

Eek


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Eek


*I* *s* m e l l  *y* o u r  *f* e a r


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 27, 2021)

Oh there she is xD


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 27, 2021)

Suspicious 
Now
.............
Ssaannttoo
Are you Tyra?
Quoting my fave Louise pic is evil




if so then......... I shall


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 28, 2021)

I guess not 
Tyra 
I call thee Nemesis


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 28, 2021)

*Shrugs*

I don't know what's up anymore.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> I don't know what's up anymore.


I never do 
Makes life interesting


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 28, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> I never do
> Makes life interesting


Makes life scary if you ask me xD


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Makes life scary if you ask me xD


Tyra makes life scary
But I.........
I’m falling in love
With
Tyra
Please marry me
Treat em mean keep em keen


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 28, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Tyra makes life scary
> But I.........
> I’m falling in love
> With
> ...


Aye, aye, aye! not on my thread!


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Aye, aye, aye! not on my thread!


You’ll always be the lord and master @ssaannttoo


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 28, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> You’ll always be the lord and master @ssaannttoo


Gud >:3


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 29, 2021)

Yo how's it going? Did I
 miss anything?


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 29, 2021)

Nothing important xD

*Hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 29, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> I never do
> Makes life interesting





ssaannttoo said:


> Makes life scary if you ask me xD


Makes life scary xD

Hahaha that's an amazing phrase for the life!!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 29, 2021)

OMG!!!

LAST HOUR!!
@Guifrog has surpassed universe on the rankings!!! :0





He's like the top 4 now!!!

AAAAAA <3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Makes life scary xD
> 
> Hahaha that's an amazing phrase for the life!!



The life of the fox is scared inside of a box.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 29, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The life of the fox is scared inside of a box.


Inside the box?
Or HE'S the box?


----------



## Guifrog (May 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> LAST HOUR!!
> @Guifrog has surpassed universe on the rankings!!! :0
> ...


Oh, we're tracking my progress now? owo
Hehe, I'm not so fast-paced like Santo... but getting to the 25,000 mark does sound interesting for the new trophy I'll get!


----------



## Rimna (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (May 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


>


EVERYTHING!!!


Actually this happened hahaha!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 29, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Oh, we're tracking my progress now? owo
> Hehe, I'm not so fast-paced like Santo... but getting to the 25,000 mark does sound interesting for the new trophy I'll get!


Yaay!!! Yeah!!

Haha at least me! lol
I saw you leaping into the main leaderboard so I wanted to make this hehehe

You're like the turtle! Slow but secure don't you worry!! <3


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Nothing important xD
> 
> *Hugs*


Yay *hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 30, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Yay *hugs*


Yay!!!
Hello!!!

Little summary in a nutshell!:


Fcomega121 said:


> EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> Actually this happened hahaha!
> ...


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 30, 2021)

*Shrugs*

Y'all are funky xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> Y'all are funky xD


Oh my god xD!!

You did see everything here? XD

Hahaha we are funky!
Funky munkys!


----------



## Rimna (May 31, 2021)

Yeah you better watch out fox boi, there's a new kid on the block and I am out for blood!


----------



## Erix (May 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Yeah you better watch out fox boi, there's a new kid on the block and I am out for blood!


@ssaannttoo id watch out dude. Seems like Rimna means business >=}


----------



## GentleButter (May 31, 2021)

Erix said:


> @ssaannttoo id watch out dude. Seems like Rimna means business >=}


fun fact: "rimna" means "business" in celtic



Spoiler: spoilerr



this is a lie


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Yeah you better watch out fox boi, there's a new kid on the block and I am out for blood!


Do it fool!!!


----------



## Rimna (May 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Do it fool!!!


Alright that's it, I'm coming after you!

May take me a couple of years more given that last time I had about 5k posts made in a total of 3 years and a half...


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Alright that's it, I'm coming after you!
> 
> May take me a couple of years more given that last time I had about 5k posts made in a total of 3 years and a half...


I did 8k in two months haha!

I wanna watch this!! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Alright that's it, I'm coming after you!
> 
> May take me a couple of years more given that last time I had about 5k posts made in a total of 3 years and a half...


You got it :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 1, 2021)

Omg!! Hehehe

Only one more reaction to reach 40,000!!!

(4:39 pm gmt-6 ;3)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 1, 2021)

Aaaaand....

40,000!!! :3

I gave him the last one hehe


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 1, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Omg!! Hehehe
> 
> Only one more reaction to reach 40,000!!!
> 
> ...


Im watching you Gui xD


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im watching you Gui xD


*palms fist* And I'm coming!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> *palms fist* And I'm coming!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

50,000 babies. xD


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm sure something of Santo's is rising.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'm sure something of Santo's is rising.


*Hisses*

down boy


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Hisses*
> 
> down boy


Does slapping it help or make it worse


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Does slapping it help or make it worse


Only one way to find out ÒwÓ


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Only one way to find out ÒwÓ


New meaning to the term love tap


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> New meaning to the term love tap


I loooooooove love taps. So much love


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I loooooooove love taps. So much love


You need more tapping huh
What are you, a maple tree? Just tap you and put a bucket under you?


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello. It appears @ssaannttoo is levitating and there is a thread about it


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Hello. It appears @ssaannttoo is levitating and there is a thread about it


I think he's being propped up by something perhaps


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I think he's being propped up by something perhaps


Let us discuss this in great detail


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I think he's being propped up by something perhaps


Looks like a kick stand, but Ssaannttoo isn't a bike!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Sep 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Looks like a kick stand, but Ssaannttoo isn't a bike!


you mean a dick stand  


  I am sorry and will leave


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> you mean a dick stand
> 
> 
> I am sorry and will leave


*holds the door*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Looks like a kick stand, but Ssaannttoo isn't a bike!


I mean he might be, have you checked for any handlebars

Or a seat maybe, you know, soft squishy part towards the back


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean he might be, have you checked for any handlebars


Them ears!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Them ears!


The question is, is he more of a cruiser who rides slow and gentle, or one of those little BMX types that can do all sorts of crazy tricks?

Or maybe he's a mountin' bike? You know, the ones that can handle rough rides.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> You need more tapping huh
> What are you, a maple tree? Just tap you and put a bucket under you?


Yes òwó



O.D.D. said:


> I mean he might be, have you checked for any handlebars
> 
> Or a seat maybe, you know, soft squishy part towards the back


*cough cough*



SinglePringle said:


> you mean a dick stand
> 
> 
> I am sorry and will leave


I like the way you think



TyraWadman said:


> Them ears!


*wiggles ears*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yes òwó


Oh, okay then.  How big a bucket would I need, you think?


ssaannttoo said:


> *cough cough*


Hold on, you haven't turned your head yet and I don't have my glove on.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Hold on, you haven't turned your head yet and I don't have my glove on.


I can do dat?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I can do dat?


I mean, are you here for the examination or...?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean, are you here for the examination or...?


Yis òwó


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yis òwó


Well you're going to need to put on a gown first.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Well you're going to need to put on a gown first.


*puts on a ball room gown*

>:3


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *puts on a ball room gown*
> 
> >:3


Well, not really what I meant.  Now I need to administer a shot - you may feel a prick.  Completely harmless


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Well, not really what I meant.  Now I need to administer a shot - you may feel a prick.  Completely harmless


_That's not how you wear a wristwatch--_


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _That's not how you wear a wristwatch--_


But I'm not wearing one!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Well, not really what I meant.  Now I need to administer a shot - you may feel a prick.  Completely harmless


Tehe


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

hi


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2021)

Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

*bop*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Sep 22, 2021)

*borp*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 22, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> *borp*


YOU HEATHEN


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Sep 23, 2021)

What'd I doos ;w;


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2021)

Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Y'all taking my thread from me xD


----------



## Rimna (Sep 23, 2021)

*licc*


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 23, 2021)

Banana.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Banana.


Hello Banana.
My name is Catherine.
It is very nice to meet you.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Sep 24, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Banana.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Hello Banana.
> My name is Catherine.
> It is very nice to meet you.


Glad my name's not Karen


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Y'all taking my thread from me xD


I'll give it back to you!

*Kneads the thread oil on you* xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 24, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Banana.


Banana oh nana OooOohh

Itsinimemen nawa oowoo

My heart is in banana oh nana OOOooo OoooooOoh!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 24, 2021)

lmao you people are fun xD


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2021)

*hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 24, 2021)

Hows you?


----------



## L.Rey (Sep 24, 2021)

Happy belated birthday Santo!


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m good


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2021)

This thread needs more bananarama


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 24, 2021)

D


L.Rey said:


> Happy belated birthday Santo!


aw >~<

Fank ye


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 24, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This thread needs more bananarama








Could be the wrong one... but we need more banana too


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 24, 2021)

Universe said:


> Boop


*boops back*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> *boops back*


*giggles*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 24, 2021)

*Leaves a lemon pie on the thread to share with evewyone* :3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2021)

Merengue!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Pie is good.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Moist pie, not flaky or crusted


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2021)

*noms pie*


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 25, 2021)

wow the forum king has been overtaken


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Nah.  Gotta balance the force


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 25, 2021)

I heard pie and im interested!


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2021)

*eats more pie*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

*commits cobbler heresy*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Not heresy if it's peach


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

BLACKBERRY

WITH VANILLA ICE CREAM


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Peaches and cream, maybe a cherry


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 25, 2021)

Kiwi and tangerine!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Peaches and cream, maybe a cherry


And thus the Great Pie and Cobbler War of 2021 commenced, with words and tins full of fruity goodness alike hurled at one another.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Shh!  @ssaannttoo will steal the desserts....


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Shh!  @ssaannttoo will steal the desserts....


Once again the spoils of war go to the people smart enough not to wage it


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

<--- possibly traumatized during the Great FAF Coffee/Tea war 2019


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> <--- possibly traumatized during the Great FAF Coffee/Tea war 2019


Shattered cups... shattered cups everywhere.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

We need @Skittles


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

Who the fuck puts skittles in their Tea/Coffee????


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Who the fuck puts skittles in their Tea/Coffee????


Yeah!

You put them in VODKA.  Duh.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Who the fuck puts skittles in their Tea/Coffee????


*quickly hides her breast pump*
Out of creamer again...  ok, i have an addiction to coffee...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 26, 2021)

*Comes in*


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 26, 2021)

Shit, Santo's rising too much. I knew I used to much yeast!
*dumps a bucket of water on Santo to keep him from rising any further*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 26, 2021)

You have to be stopped somehow! >w<


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 26, 2021)

Is it edible now? OwO
*nibbles on Santo*


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 26, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Is it edible now? OwO
> *nibbles on Santo*


Why yes he is! Go right ahead!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

Tne horror.  Tne horror...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 26, 2021)

Matt the Terrier said:


> You have to be stopped somehow! >w<


Nuuuu must rise fuwther!



Guifrog said:


> Is it edible now? OwO
> *nibbles on Santo*


EEEEEEEE


----------



## Universe (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 26, 2021)

Hemlo! 
Am smol mustache doggo!
I has your tail!
*curls up on your tail*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Nuuuu must rise fuwther!
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEE


Alrighty then


----------



## Skittles (Sep 27, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We need @Skittles


You summoned me?! \0/ -Begins reading thread-


----------



## Skittles (Sep 27, 2021)

-Baps @ssaannttoo just because~ -


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2021)

*Glares*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 27, 2021)

E


Skittles said:


> -Baps @ssaannttoo just because~ -


EEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

Ok, now we need vodka and spirits.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, now we need vodka and spirits.



You want to talk to ghosts? We can play Phas!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

Oooh!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, now we need vodka and spirits.


I got the Reyka.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 28, 2021)

Icelandic?  Honestly, never had it, really that I know of.  When I was in Europe or Korea, I would find the niche Polish/Russian stores for one of their brands.  Tsarsakaya, I think it is.  Probably misspelled it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Icelandic?  Honestly, never had it, really that I know of.  When I was in Europe or Korea, I would find the niche Polish/Russian stores for one of their brands.  Tsarsakaya, I think it is.  Probably misspelled it.


It's about the only vodka I will bother drinking neat.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 28, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, now we need vodka and spirits.


Vodka spirits?


----------



## Universe (Sep 29, 2021)

Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 29, 2021)

Poob


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 29, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, now we need vodka and spirits.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Sep 30, 2021)

I’ve been away for awhile......... how is ssaannttoo not the lord and master yet? We’re slacking


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> I’ve been away for awhile......... how is ssaannttoo not the lord and master yet? We’re slacking


He is already the lord and master in number of posts
Soon to be lord and master of reactions as well, currently standing at 4th place


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2021)

I have but one thing to say:




Carry on. :>


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 30, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I have but one thing to say:
> View attachment 119951
> Carry on. :>


Dawwww <3

Santy blushy kissy >w<

*Smooches him too*


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2021)

We're all kissing Santo~?


----------



## Rimna (Sep 30, 2021)

Daw... _*smooches @ssaannttoo *_


----------



## L.Rey (Sep 30, 2021)

Kisses? Weak...how about you try *holding his hand? ÒwÓ
*
Done by the lovely @the sleepiest kitty uwu


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Kisses? Weak...how about you try *holding his hand? ÒwÓ*
> 
> Done by the lovely @the sleepiest kitty uwu
> View attachment 119961


Super lewd


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hi


Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 1, 2021)

Universe said:


> Boop


*Gasp*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gasp*


*Boops licking your nose*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 1, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *Boops licking your nose*


EEEEEE


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 1, 2021)

HE'S DOING IT AGAIN


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> EEEEEE


*Tackle hugs* hehehe!!



pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 120015
> HE'S DOING IT AGAIN


The dancing queen has returned!!!


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 2, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 120015
> HE'S DOING IT AGAIN


Doing what?


Spoiler: Light mode










Try seeing up to page 13 of Forum Games


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 2, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Doing what?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Light mode
> ...


The double letters are for a reason!

When you see the pages you see
SSSSSSSSAAAAAAAANNNNNNNTTTTTTTOOOOOO!!!! ^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 2, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 120015
> HE'S DOING IT AGAIN


Im always doing it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im always doing it.


What goes on in the bathroom should remain in the shower.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 2, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What goes on in the bathroom should remain in the shower.


Tehe and the Baf


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2021)

Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 4, 2021)

*Gasp*


----------



## Universe (Oct 6, 2021)

Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 6, 2021)

I made some comments in a different location, but I wanna add it here. The humble beginnings of ssaannttoo.

My first ever post on the entire forums ever. Over 51,000 messages spread out because of this singular event, one that has forever changed my life. Gosh I feel so gosh darned lucky. To Ruki_The_Zorua, if you're out there, thank you for guiding me here. To these wonderful forums, to the games where I can meet so many new friends.



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/looking-for-erp-partner.1669830/


----------



## Universe (Oct 6, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

Beep


----------



## Universe (Oct 6, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

Pffft


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I made some comments in a different location, but I wanna add it here. The humble beginnings of ssaannttoo.
> 
> My first ever post on the entire forums ever. Over 51,000 messages spread out because of this singular event, one that has forever changed my life. Gosh I feel so gosh darned lucky. To Ruki_The_Zorua, if you're out there, thank you for guiding me here. To these wonderful forums, to the games where I can meet so many new friends.
> 
> ...


I wish I could met ruki, I'm very thankful to him too, thanks to him I met my best friend, and you improved my life greatly.

I hope ruki comes back one day, I want to thank him for guiding you, and starting a warm chain event reaction <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm impressed that today you're a vampire lady, ma'am.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm impressed that today you're a vampire lady, ma'am.


Hehehe yeah! My boyfriendo lenago made me a vampire <3

And I love it <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 7, 2021)

Goober


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Goober


No u <3 

_*Liccs*_


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 8, 2021)

Ssaannttoo is Jesus. Hear me out here.
Jesucristo is an alternate name for Jesus Christ
Jesucristo has 10 letters in the name
Ssaannttoo also has 10 letters in the name
Ssaannttoo's profile says male.
Jesus was male.
Notice how none of us have ever seen Jesus and Ssaanntoo in the same place at the same time?
HMMMMMMM?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 8, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Ssaannttoo is Jesus. Hear me out here.
> Jesucristo is an alternate name for Jesus Christ
> Jesucristo has 10 letters in the name
> Ssaannttoo also has 10 letters in the name
> ...


Very much!

And santo is a sweetheart he's always for everyone and anyone who needs him

A love of person

And also santo means saint in spanish/portugese/etc

Santo is the best friend everyone needs

I suggest starting a hug and cuddle group to snuggle santo when he needs it in return to his kindness and love uwu


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 8, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Ssaannttoo is Jesus. Hear me out here.
> Jesucristo is an alternate name for Jesus Christ
> Jesucristo has 10 letters in the name
> Ssaannttoo also has 10 letters in the name
> ...


I think you're onto something here


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2021)

I don’t believe that


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 8, 2021)

*Walks on waterbed..*


----------



## ben909 (Oct 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Walks on waterbed..*


offers water stone as vaporeon can


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2021)

Spooky Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


I love it :3


----------



## Kope (Nov 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I made some comments in a different location, but I wanna add it here. The humble beginnings of ssaannttoo.
> 
> My first ever post on the entire forums ever. Over 51,000 messages spread out because of this singular event, one that has forever changed my life. Gosh I feel so gosh darned lucky. To Ruki_The_Zorua, if you're out there, thank you for guiding me here. To these wonderful forums, to the games where I can meet so many new friends.
> 
> ...


Damn I just found some deep furry lore here


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

Kope said:


> Damn I just found some deep furry lore here


How so xD


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Nov 22, 2021)

Woooaahhh *jots down notes*  I wonder if there'll be a test on this


----------



## Kope (Nov 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How so xD


Your lore


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 122874


Why do y'all think im some sort of special being. I am just derp xD


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Why do y'all think im some sort of special being. I am just derp xD


thats what you want us to think. i'm onto you (giggity)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> thats what you want us to think. i'm onto you (giggity)


Im wondering if I should make a second, evil account,  oottnnaass


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 23, 2021)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAa


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 122913
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAa


Thats normal xD


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 23, 2021)

I love you, @ssaannttoo . Best foxxo ever. UwU

You are a smol little jellybean that is too precious for this world.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I love you, @ssaannttoo . Best foxxo ever. UwU
> 
> You are a smol little jellybean that is too precious for this world.


O-oh stap, ur makin meh blush >~<


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 23, 2021)

bruh just rename the forums into ssaannttoo forums already


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Nov 24, 2021)

HOW DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH FREE TIME


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> HOW DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH FREE TIME


HE SLACKIN IN COLLEGE THATS WHY
HE LURNS MORE FROM HIS FURRY FRANZ!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2021)

For some reason I imagined the sun baby in Teletubbies were replaced with San-chan, giggling as he rises.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I imagined the sun baby in Teletubbies were replaced with San-chan, giggling as he rises.


Plz, no...
Wait... does that mean when it's night time, it's his b--


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

*bonks for the sake of bonking* Big ego looking head ass. *smiles and bonks again.* am big burr my bonks are ferocious.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> HE SLACKIN IN COLLEGE THATS WHY
> HE LURNS MORE FROM HIS FURRY FRANZ!!!


Considering I’m dating that maney, can confirm he’s quite knowledgeable.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

But yeah. He is slacking. *bonks the fox again* study moar damn it


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> HOW DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH FREE TIME


I have no life....



TyraWadman said:


> HE SLACKIN IN COLLEGE THATS WHY
> HE LURNS MORE FROM HIS FURRY FRANZ!!!


and a little but of this ;w;



Deegan Rin said:


> But yeah. He is slacking. *bonks the fox again* study moar damn it


;w;


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

He knows I love him. I’m one of the only people who put up with his total gaming ineptitude


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> He knows I love him. I’m one of the only people who put up with his total gaming ineptitude


You meanie xD

Gotta tell everybody im shit at games


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

He’s horrible


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

Now I gotta teach him to play no mans sky soon now to. Furry Jesus help me…


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Now I gotta teach him to play no mans sky soon now to. Furry Jesus help me…










Deegan Rin said:


> He’s horrible


Aye, now im teaching a person to play Destiny 2 I dun wan hear it xD


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Aye, now im teaching a person to play Destiny 2 I dun wan hear it xD


Doesn’t mean you’ll do a good job hahaha


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

See, I bully him but love him a lot. It balanced out >:3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> See, I bully him but love him a lot. It balanced out >:3


nu it dont ;w;

biggest meanest bully ;w; eber *sniffles*


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> nu it dont ;w;
> 
> biggest meanest bully ;w; eber *sniffles*


*pokes you and points at our discord conversation* I rest my case.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> *pokes you and points at our discord conversation* I rest my case.


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeanieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Raever (Nov 24, 2021)

Whatever discord group @ssaannttoo is apart of I demand admittance so that the positivity can be IV'd to me early in my work shift.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Raever said:


> Whatever discord group @ssaannttoo is apart of I demand admittance so that the positivity can be IV'd to me early in my work shift.


I will ask the admin group, whats your discord? if you dont wanna share it publicly I can do it through pms


----------



## Deegan Rin (Nov 24, 2021)

@Raever Its a mess by the way. But it’s fun. :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> @Raever Its a mess by the way. But it’s fun. :3


ur a mess


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Aye, now im teaching a person to play Destiny 2 I dun wan hear it xD


HERESY
Everybody knows Jeezy's sona is either a rabbit, a lion, a lamb, or a fish!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> HERESY
> Everybody knows Jeezy's sona is either a rabbit, a lion, a lamb, or a fish!


I mean... Fox Jesus would explain all the gay.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> HE SLACKIN IN COLLEGE THATS WHY
> HE LURNS MORE FROM HIS FURRY FRANZ!!!


*EEEEK!! SOMEONE CALLED ME? :0*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 24, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> Considering I’m dating that maney, can confirm he’s quite knowledgeable.


Awwww!!! <333


----------



## Rimna (Nov 25, 2021)

@ssaannttoo 

Dis you


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)

Rimna said:


> @ssaannttoo
> 
> Dis you


Lmao, people keep saying I’m goku and I have no idea why xD


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lmao, people keep saying I’m goku and I have no idea why xD


Would you rather be Sonic?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Would you rather be Sonic?


My lord xD


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 25, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Would you rather be Sonic?


OH NO HE TURNED INTO SONICHU


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Nov 29, 2021)

Sonic: the speed at which ssaannttoo replies to everyone's posts


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 29, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Sonic: the speed at which ssaannttoo replies to everyone's posts


"ssaannttoo" is "santo" running really fast


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 29, 2021)

Cheers to the most active member of the forums


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Baalf (Nov 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrinks into a corner.*
> 
> Oh no. ;w; not again.


I'm melting! I'm MEEEELTIIIING! Oh, what a world.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Nov 29, 2021)

*clicks high heels* There's no place like DOM-ino's ...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 30, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> *clicks high heels* There's no place like DOM-ino's ...


Oh my


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2021)

Think think think!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 1, 2021)

why am i thinking? you know I don't like to do that >:I


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 1, 2021)

*neurons bounce around head like windows screensaver*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> *neurons bounce around head like windows screensaver*


>:I

I will consume you


----------



## Rimna (Dec 2, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> >:I
> 
> I will consume you


ÒwÓ


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)

Rimna said:


> ÒwÓ


There aint much to consume there.


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2021)

*Punches*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)

Universe said:


> *Punches*


;w; y u bully meh


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 6, 2021)

I think @ssaannttoo needs to be spanked.


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2021)

*Pokes*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 6, 2021)

* Also pokes.*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 7, 2021)

*flicks wad of paper*


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2021)

*Picks up litter*


----------



## Rimna (Dec 7, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> I think @ssaannttoo needs to be spanked.



I agree


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 7, 2021)

*whistles and slowly walks way*


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2021)

*boops*


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2021)

Poke


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 8, 2021)

owo u just poked urslef


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2021)

Poke


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 10, 2021)

another one UwU


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 13, 2021)

Poke


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2021)

Poke


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 13, 2021)

*Pokes and spanks.*


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Pokes and spanks.*


*Dodges*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 13, 2021)

Universe said:


> *Dodges*


*Boops instead.*


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Boops instead.*


Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 13, 2021)

pokes for everybody!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 14, 2021)

You get a poke! And you get a poke!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2021)

Poke


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 14, 2021)

lenago said:


> Or at the very least stop blowing up my ding dong house!!


Why did you build your house in the shape of a ding dong again?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 15, 2021)

I wonder why this thread is still going, im pretty much irrelevant at this point.


----------



## Hiridor (Dec 15, 2021)

So what your saying is that you are now irrelevant, noted.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 16, 2021)

D-does this mean I can take over?  o~0


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I wonder why this thread is still going, im pretty much irrelevant at this point.



Irrelevant is certainly not a word that describes you, friend. Your presence on the forums is what makes it worth for me to come back here


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 16, 2021)

Back to the original topic, I won't mind to have my surroundings 'colonized' by a cute and lovable foxxo, it'll only make stuff more cute and lovable! UwU


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Irrelevant is certainly not a word that describes you, friend. Your presence on the forums is what makes it worth for me to come back here


Oh hush *boops* there are plenty of cool people here.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh hush *boops* there are plenty of cool people here.


It saddens me greatly that you'd say you are irrelevant. You are not.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Rimna said:


> It saddens me greatly that you'd say you are irrelevant. You are not.


Sorry ;w;


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

Important, crucial, life-shattering question: the title is called ssaannttoo’s rising...

But what exactly is Santo rising...?

ITS AN UNFINISHED SENTENCE AND I DEMAND IT BE TITLED PROPERLY!

ssaannttoo’s rising *popularity*?!

ssaannttoo’s rising *stardom*?!

ssaannttoo’s rising [*Redacted*]?!

Oh shit, okay, might’ve gone a bit too far with the last one heh =p

But you guys get the point! =w=

I MUST KNOW!


----------



## Hiridor (Dec 20, 2021)

Erix said:


> Important, crucial, life-shattering question: the title is called ssaannttoo’s rising...
> 
> But what exactly is Santo rising...?
> 
> ...


Probably the last one...


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Probably the last one...


You’re so right Hiridor!

I’m telling you we’re onto something! =w0

@Guifrog change the title?! =D


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Probably the last one...





Erix said:


> You’re so right Hiridor!
> 
> I’m telling you we’re onto something! =w0
> 
> @Guifrog change the title?! =D


wait really?

all this time I thought he was raising a baby doughmon to make a pie-mon and later evolve it into a poptartamon! :0


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 20, 2021)

Erix said:


> You’re so right Hiridor!
> 
> I’m telling you we’re onto something! =w0
> 
> @Guifrog change the title?! =D


Alright! Done so I leave it to peeps' imagination!


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Alright! Done so I leave it to peeps' imagination!


WAIT I DIDNT ACTUALLY THINK YOUD DO IT LOL

LETS GOOOOOOOO

Ur absolutely *pawesome* Gui!~ <3

Yes, I just made the word pawesome on the spot

No, idk if someone’s created it already. Probably.

No, I’m not weird, you’re weird!


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

WAIT NOOOOOO LMAO

YOOOO

NOW THAT IT JUST SAYS

ssaannttoos rising *thing*

Ngl it sounds hella sus xd

...

I like the way you think Gui! >=D

Though I can never look at this thread the same way again...


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 20, 2021)

Erix said:


> WAIT NOOOOOO LMAO
> 
> YOOOO
> 
> ...


Well, it's a *thing*. It can be any*thing*, from his rocket to his cake, and no one needs to know specifics~

Edit: until they click the thread!


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Well, it's a *thing*. It can be any*thing*, from his rocket to his cake, and no one needs to know specifics~
> 
> Edit: until they click the thread!


OH HO GUI!

MASTER OF CLICKBAITING I SEE!

I underestimated you, you are a force to be reckoned with Gui...

Gonna have to watch my back around you.. xd


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 20, 2021)

hh


Erix said:


> WAIT NOOOOOO LMAO
> 
> YOOOO
> 
> ...





Guifrog said:


> Well, it's a *thing*. It can be any*thing*, from his rocket to his cake, and no one needs to know specifics~
> 
> Edit: until they click the thread!


hahahaha!!! this is gold now!!
I love you random frens! XD


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 21, 2021)

Well I sure missed out on something


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 22, 2021)

Beep


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 22, 2021)

buup


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 22, 2021)

burp


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 22, 2021)

murp


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2021)

Flurp


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 22, 2021)

Blurby


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 22, 2021)

Why are y'all here making my thread stinky?


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 23, 2021)

PoOp On ThE fLoOr  *squats up and down* 


 ... Oh hai ssaannttoo didn't see you there what's up


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2021)

Purple flurp anyone who watches Jimmy Neutron will understand this reference


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 25, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> PoOp On ThE fLoOr  *squats up and down*
> 
> 
> ... Oh hai ssaannttoo didn't see you there what's up


......

why ;w;


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ......
> 
> why ;w;


... I don't know tbh ;w;


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 29, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> ... I don't know tbh ;w;


*bonks*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 29, 2021)

Owie ;w;  *rubs head*


----------



## Rimna (Dec 29, 2021)

@ssaannttoo Here's to a year of friendship, sweetest foxxo! And to many more! I hope you have a wonderful new year's celebration.

You are amazing,


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> @ssaannttoo Here's to a year of friendship, sweetest foxxo! And to many more! I hope you have a wonderful new year's celebration.
> 
> You are amazing,


Such sweet lovely art UwU


----------



## ben909 (Apr 4, 2022)

... it's happening again


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... it's happening again


Hello


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 4, 2022)

The title of this thread sounds dirty


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> The title of this thread sounds dirty


It was previously named "Ssaannttoo's rising" and I was asked to specify it, so I got in a dilemma and specified it in an unspecific way


----------



## Raever (Apr 4, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> It was previously named "Ssaannttoo's rising" and I was asked to specify it, so I got in a dilemma and specified it in an unspecific way



Sssanto's Rising Popularity? Sssanto's Rising Fandom?
Sssanto's Cult?


----------



## Erix (Apr 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> The title of this thread sounds dirty


Heh heh

Little do you know that THAT WAS THE POINT- >=}

Oh shit

I mean-

N-no! YOURE the one that’s dirty saying that! Get you’re mind out of the gutter


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2022)

IM GLAD I FOUND THIS! when the account got deleted all my previous watched threads no longer were watched.


----------



## Erix (Apr 4, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> IM GLAD I FOUND THIS! when the account got deleted all my previous watched threads no longer were watched.


dude, just do what you probably did on your old account and go to every thread on this forum and press “Watch”

Not that hard I imagine =p


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Who's a good boi? UwU


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 5, 2022)

What the holy necro??


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What the holy necro??


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


>



I just about spit out my food laughing at that one. @ssaannttoo is a Lich... confirmed. You cannot shake this from my headcanon now.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 5, 2022)

Hehe Santo's rising thing :3


----------



## Hiridor (Apr 5, 2022)

*giggles*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Erix said:


> dude, just do what you probably did on your old account and go to every thread on this forum and press “Watch”
> 
> Not that hard I imagine =p


YOU KNOW HOW MANY THREADS THAT IS xD

It look me like 3 hours to do the gaming channel!

And I haven't even posted in them yet


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Foxy Emy said:


> I just about spit out my food laughing at that one. @ssaannttoo is a Lich... confirmed. You cannot shake this from my headcanon now.


>:3

*Dead moaning noises*



Rimna said:


> Hehe Santo's rising thing :3


You're familiar with it arent ya >:3



Hiridor said:


> *giggles*


Like a school girl


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 5, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> YOU KNOW HOW MANY THREADS THAT IS xD
> 
> It look me like 3 hours to do the gaming channel!
> 
> And I haven't even posted in them yet


Well, good luck.  Necrophilia is apparently going to be a problem


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Ooof


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> YOU KNOW HOW MANY THREADS THAT IS xD
> 
> It look me like 3 hours to do the gaming channel!
> 
> And I haven't even posted in them yet


Dude, all joking aside, I'm getting worried about you now. The amount of threads you're posting to, often with random text-emojis and apropos-of-nothing sentences, is verging on the obsessive. I think you need to dial it back a bit. Forum points aren't everything.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 6, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Forum points aren't everything.


LIES


----------



## ben909 (Apr 9, 2022)

this is hard actually, but i will learn your arts


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 130197
> this is hard actually, but i will learn your arts


It takes a lot of work and practice :3

The only other person who's come close is Probably Chad.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 130206


Why this reaction xD


----------



## ben909 (Apr 9, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Why this reaction xD


because panic


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> because panic


Why are you panicking?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 9, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Why are you panicking?


for panic


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> for panic


.... *PANICS*


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Dude, all joking aside, I'm getting worried about you now. The amount of threads you're posting to, often with random text-emojis and apropos-of-nothing sentences, is verging on the obsessive. I think you need to dial it back a bit. Forum points aren't everything.


I had the same concern as you a year back or so. But it seems to be just how his engine works
EDIT: Actually... it's been a year and a half. Pandemic screwed up my memory


----------



## Faustus (Apr 9, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> I had the same concern as you a year back or so. But it seems to be just how his engine works
> EDIT: Actually... it's been a year and a half. Pandemic screwed up my memory


Be fair, I don't post irrelevant stuff or random emoji strings anywhere, and I've never posted to every thread in the Games section, including closed ones, just for the hell of it. I enjoy playing these little games, but if I don't have anything pertinent to say, I don't post.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 9, 2022)

The only place I'm like, active everywhere is the World of Tanks North America forums
Why am I so active on such a toxic forum? No clue lmao


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> LIES


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Be fair, I don't post irrelevant stuff or random emoji strings anywhere, and I've never posted to every thread in the Games section, including closed ones, just for the hell of it. I enjoy playing these little games, but if I don't have anything pertinent to say, I don't post.


In my life I have very little control. I can't go out and hang out with people, I get to go to school and my grandfathers and work. The forums is something where I could do things on, hang out with people. And when Gui pointed out I had my first page on January first 2021 It was something I wanted to keep doing. Then I lost my account and that control over myself was completely gone. That blue S I absolutely hate. The work that I put forth was no longer recognizable as me. Call me shallow if you wish, but thats something that made me happy.

Im sorry for offending you by posting on your closed 'games' in the gaming thread.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Be fair, I don't post irrelevant stuff or random emoji strings anywhere, and I've never posted to every thread in the Games section, including closed ones, just for the hell of it. I enjoy playing these little games, but if I don't have anything pertinent to say, I don't post.





ssaannttoo said:


> Im sorry for offending you by posting on your closed 'games' in the gaming thread.


Just checked the 'closed' threads
Okay, I think we can at least agree about being more mindful of the threads where we make random posts, regardless of the category they belong to


----------



## Faustus (Apr 9, 2022)

And to be clear, I’m not offended, I’m worried about you dude.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2022)

*spits coffee* 
1.6 BILLION POINTS?
HOW


----------



## Rimna (Apr 9, 2022)

MadKiyo said:


> *spits coffee*
> 1.6 BILLION POINTS?
> HOW


----------



## Outré (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m going to be honest. I was expecting something a tad bit different when I clicked on this thread.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2022)

Outré said:


> I’m going to be honest. I was expecting something a tad bit different when I clicked on this thread.


That can be arranged xD


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 12, 2022)

I bow to the fox. No, not you ssaannttoo…other fox.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 12, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> I bow to the fox. No, not you ssaannttoo…other fox.


There are lots of those.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 12, 2022)

True...even I'm a fox. Maybe I bow to myself?


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 24, 2022)

60k bby.


----------



## Erix (May 24, 2022)

Istg everytime I see this I can’t bro xD


----------



## Kope (May 24, 2022)

Erix said:


> Istg everytime I see this I can’t bro xD
> 
> View attachment 132445


Jesus


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Boop


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 24, 2022)

Erix said:


> Istg everytime I see this I can’t bro xD
> 
> View attachment 132445


I should technically be at 1,050. When I get to 75k messages I will be at 1,100. But I don't mind the first place >:3


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 24, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I should technically be at 1,050. When I get to 75k messages I will be at 1,100. But I don't mind the first place >:3


HOW though did you reach that many


----------



## ben909 (May 24, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> HOW though did you reach that many


it happened after the incident


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it happened after the incident


what incident?


----------



## ben909 (May 25, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> what incident?


the incident (when hos account was deleted for a short time)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the incident (when hos account was deleted for a short time)


How does that lead to a billion points though


----------



## Universe (May 25, 2022)

I’m confused as well


----------



## ben909 (May 25, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> How does that lead to a billion points though


he was given them upon his return


----------



## Chad Firepaws (May 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> he was given them upon his return


Well excuse me for a moment then I've gotta go accidentally delete my account


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 25, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> How does that lead to a billion points though


Well his account died and he returned after roughly three days. After those three days he made his second coming on the forums.


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 25, 2022)

If we spanked @ssaannttoo more often, perhaps he would behave and not resort to these score shenanigans.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 25, 2022)

@ssaannttoo iiss ssoo ssmmooll aanndd iiss aa ccuuttiiee ppiiee..


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> @ssaannttoo iiss ssoo ssmmooll aanndd iiss aa ccuuttiiee ppiiee..


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


>


Oh no he’s hot :0


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 10, 2022)

So, @ssaannttoo , what’s your favorite way to get spanked?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

Santo: *does anything*

FAF:


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 10, 2022)

Izzy4895 said:


> So, @ssaannttoo , what’s your favorite way to get spanked?


Si



beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Santo: *does anything*
> 
> FAF:
> View attachment 133360


M-mah heart *hugs tightly*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Kope (Jun 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> View attachment 133859


Perfection


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 20, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 133859


Cutie beans! UwU


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Nexus is allowed to make all the edits, for every one is a lovely lil bean.


----------

